# Is 750 lbs. an acceptable weight for an SSBBW?



## pharmmajor (Jun 2, 2008)

I figured this board would be the best place to get rational answers. My ideal fantasy weight for a woman is 750, but I don't know if it's feasible or if it would be appropriate. I assume that at that weight, she would still have some mobility (with proper strength training in her legs) and be a lovely waddling mass of fat. However, I'm unsure of how other health concerns could be handled. Does anyone have any helpful information regarding this situation?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 2, 2008)

That about where Renee Williams was... seems like the mobility gets dicey much past 600 and I speak from rather gruesome personal experience.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 2, 2008)

pharmmajor said:


> I figured this board would be the best place to get rational answers. My ideal fantasy weight for a woman is 750, but I don't know if it's feasible or if it would be appropriate. I assume that at that weight, she would still have some mobility (with proper strength training in her legs) and be a lovely waddling mass of fat. However, I'm unsure of how other health concerns could be handled. Does anyone have any helpful information regarding this situation?



I would firstly ask, where did you get the 750lb figure from? Did you see an ssbbw of that size and decided that is what you are drawn to? Remember people are all different heights and so a 5 foot woman of that weight would look v different to a 6 foot woman of that weight. 

I know there is a website with Fantasy in its name, that bandies around such weights, willy nilly. But the word Fantasy is in the title of the site for a reason. There have been very few women get to that weight, and Im afraid that yes it's unfeasable to expect that. Also to find a woman who would want to get there. No matter what kind of strength training one does, there is a body above the legs that needs use of muscles etc too, and conditions such as lymphedema, diabetes, heart disease etc, will not be stopped from developing, just by some leg strengthening exercises. At that weight she would likely not even be able to be transported to hospital if she became ill, although I cannot see how she wouldnt be ill. I might be wrong, but I doubt there are any healthy women of 750lbs. 

The problem is I think, that you want "a lovely waddling mass of fat", not a gf or wife. She will also be a person too, you know. With a mind of her own. I would hazard a guess that even if you do find a woman who wants to be that size, that medical issues will arise before she gets to that size, which will force the weight gain to stop. 

I can only speak for me, Im 5' 3" and around 360lbs. I can only walk very short distances due to lower back pain and I have other medical conditions. I can't imagine being 100 lbs heavier, never mind 400. I know Id be dead. I can't sit on at least 50% of seats in case I weaken or break them, I cannot squeeze into a single bus seat or train seat, never mind a plane one. I am very squashed in some cars, and some seatbelts dont fit, the seatbelt socket digs into my hip uncomfortably. All these things make me feel that if I was alive at 400lbs more, I wouldnt expect to be able to really fit anywhere. So are you assuming that your woman would be trapped at home all the time? a home with specially adapted toilet, washing facilities etc? A waddling mass of fat, but one that cant waddle anywhere other than around the house, for your enjoyment? Because how would you tranport her anywhere otherwise? She wouldnt fit into a car I imagine, and anyway, where could you take her that she would fit? Even if she could walk, she would not be able to reach to carry out a lot of personal things, such as cutting her toenails, shaving legs, and other hygiene things. Would you be happy to do those for her? Be her carer in some ways really. Or does your cunning plan to have her still walking with the leg exercises mean that you think she could then still do everything for herself? If you are in the US, how would you plan to care for her if and when she needs medical/hospital treatment? I know an ssbbw who at under 400lbs was refused health care at a cost of $900 per MONTH. 

So in a nutshell, yes I think its unfeasable to expect it, but more, I think it's deluded really. I think its more a fantasy weight and size. I really hope you dont think Im being mean or anything here, Im just trying to be 100% honest.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 2, 2008)

In the future, 'plumpers' will be able to zip themselves into climatecontrolled 'Terminator' skinsuits with robotic power-assist solenoids to be apparently ultrasized for the afternoon, to fulfill the entitlement of a worthy FA. Then unzip, a quick shower, and off to the mall in midsize mobility as the suit renews itself in a Seven of Nine closet.


----------



## Placebo (Jun 2, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> In the future, 'plumpers' will be able to zip themselves into climatecontrolled 'Terminator' skinsuits with robotic power-assist solenoids to be apparently ultrasized for the afternoon, to fulfill the entitlement of a worthy FA. Then unzip, a quick shower, and off to the mall in midsize mobility as the suit renews itself in a Seven of Nine closet.


Ned,
You never cease to amuse me 
mech suit rep commin' your way

As for the thread : Ditto with Ruby


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 2, 2008)

pharmmajor said:


> I figured this board would be the best place to get rational answers. My ideal fantasy weight for a woman is 750, but I don't know if it's feasible or if it would be appropriate. I assume that at that weight, she would still have some mobility (with proper strength training in her legs) and be a lovely waddling mass of fat. However, I'm unsure of how other health concerns could be handled. Does anyone have any helpful information regarding this situation?



"proper strength training in her legs"...would this activity be scheduled after her hour on the feeding machine? 

what's the biggest woman you ever fucked, dude? maybe test drive a nice lady at oh, say, 450 lbs first to see if you can even handle the responsibilities that come with that and then we'll go from there.


----------



## Placebo (Jun 2, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> "proper strength training in her legs"...would this activity be scheduled after her hour on the feeding machine?
> 
> what's the biggest woman you ever fucked, dude? maybe test drive a nice lady at oh, say, 450 lbs first to see if you can even handle the responsibilities that come with that and then we'll go from there.


You might want to dial that number down to an even 300. 
Oddly, this comes to mind:






no deep end for you mister.


----------



## MisterGuy (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, what RR said. I mean, there's Pauline who sometimes posts here--she's around 7 bills and appears to have some real mobility issues, although I wouldn't want to speak for her. And as far as either on the internet or IRL, she's about the healthiest woman of that size I've seen. So, yes, imo a healthy 750 is basically fantasyland unless the woman was Manute Bol's height.


----------



## tjw1971 (Jun 2, 2008)

Can I attempt to post a response that I think is somewhat less "harsh"?

This question WAS initially posted under the "Erotic Weight Gain" forum here, meaning it SHOULD be a place where people can discuss these types of topics frankly, without getting attacked.

I agree that few women ever get to a weight of anywhere near 750lbs. But by the same token, how many really large people (male or female) volunteer their real weight to the general public? Considering it's a known fact that there are guys out there who have reached or exceeded this weight, and there are probably others who have, but it's not publicized anyplace ... it doesn't seem impossible there are women near this weight out there too.

As long as even one such individual exists, this guy has a legitimate question, asking if it's a weight relegated only to "fantasy", vs. something rooted in reality.

Now, the whole idea of purposefully trying to get a partner to gain to this size? That's another thing ... and I'd say it's not very "feasible" at all. Rather, if you have this "thing" for people that large, you should probably just limit yourself to finding and meeting a woman who is pretty close to your "ideal" already. 

In any case, it seems pretty clear to me that a woman coming anywhere close to this size is going to have to be very tall and big-boned. And yes, she's probably going to have a number of medical conditions and physical limitations too. (Again, we're getting into the whole territory of what's "morally correct" here -- but this particular issue further enforces reasons why you'd want to find someone already at this size, vs. trying to make someone smaller grow to this size. I question whether it's really potential guilt a guy would want to live with, to discover that he created new medical problems for his partner because of her trying to fulfill his desire by growing a lot bigger?)





Ruby Ripples said:


> I would firstly ask, where did you get the 750lb figure from? Did you see an ssbbw of that size and decided that is what you are drawn to? Remember people are all different heights and so a 5 foot woman of that weight would look v different to a 6 foot woman of that weight.
> 
> I know there is a website with Fantasy in its name, that bandies around such weights, willy nilly. But the word Fantasy is in the title of the site for a reason. There have been very few women get to that weight, and Im afraid that yes it's unfeasable to expect that. Also to find a woman who would want to get there. No matter what kind of strength training one does, there is a body above the legs that needs use of muscles etc too, and conditions such as lymphedema, diabetes, heart disease etc, will not be stopped from developing, just by some leg strengthening exercises. At that weight she would likely not even be able to be transported to hospital if she became ill, although I cannot see how she wouldnt be ill. I might be wrong, but I doubt there are any healthy women of 750lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 2, 2008)

tjw1971 said:


> Can I attempt to post a response that I think is somewhat less "harsh"?
> 
> This question WAS initially posted under the "Erotic Weight Gain" forum here, meaning it SHOULD be a place where people can discuss these types of topics frankly, without getting attacked.
> 
> ...



You think my reply was harsh????? I was being utterly honest and felt I was being completely respectful here. Yes, I am well aware that this is the erotic weight gain board and I have chased off many a person that was attacking the OP of a thread. The OP was genuinely asking if their desire/intention was feasible/appropriate and that was what I was trying to address. As an ssbbw who knows much bigger ssbbws, we have an idea roughly what another person weighs. There was a girl on a paysite claiming to be 530lbs, when even without her dimensions being displayed, it was clear that she was at least 100lbs lighter. So, I think we'd have a rough idea if someone was about 750lbs. Of course Im aware that there ARE some women of 750lbs, there is one around that weight who posts here but I don't want to get into talking about a real person's health issues at their size. 

The guys who posted short posts after me, might seem a bit snippy, but they make very valid points. I, like them, get the impression that the OP has probably never dated an SSBBW, so yes it WOULD be a great idea if he dated a woman of 300lbs, since it does seem like he doesn't have a full idea of the reality. I know that one of those guys is dating an ssbbw, and I guess the other guy has too, so they do have experience behind them. 

Again, I don't feel anyone was harsh, and I meant my original post as informative and genuine. The OP could go to a Fantasy forums and post there if he wanted answers like "yeah.. hey why not go for 1000lbs of wobbling fat, sneak weight gain shakes into her food and fatten her up man", but it appeared that instead he wanted sensible advice.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2008)

MisterGuy said:


> Yeah, what RR said. I mean, there's Pauline who sometimes posts here--she's around 7 bills and appears to have some real mobility issues, although I wouldn't want to speak for her. And as far as either on the internet or IRL, she's about the healthiest woman of that size I've seen. So, yes, imo a healthy 750 is basically fantasyland unless the woman was Manute Bol's height.



Yeah I was about to say...Pauline's over 700 lbs so if anyone can help the OP it would be her.

BTW, props for the Manute Bol reference


----------



## Placebo (Jun 2, 2008)

I was going to post a constructive answer to this thread until I read :



pharmmajor said:


> lovely waddling mass of fat



Does he mean that as a term of actual endearment? or is it just an internal thought to get his rocks off.... I haven't the slightest clue. 
So I opted for a little "snippy" (thanks Ruby ) humor instead after reading Dan's post.

Now don't get me wrong, I prefer fat, and appreciate big, wobbling (I prefer shimmying) assorted bits (Booty and complimenting physical accessories in my case) as much as the next FA, but nowhere in his post did he give the slightest allusion or even imply for that matter that in his scenario he would or could view said 750 pound woman as nothing more than "a mass". That the health problems that may arise were nothing more than road blocks to fulfilling his fantasy instead of pondering the actual consequences of said problem's toll on her mental state beside the physical aspects. 

He's obviously been reading the boards for quite some time (sign up on Oct 2007) and there are plenty of constructive threads on personal experiences and opinions of couples in feeder/feedee relationships as well as everything I'm about to post right now. That it's like any other SO relationship on this planet where in the optimal scenario there is mutual understanding/respect/love and that there can be examples of depravity/abuse/selfishness in the worst forms as well. His post came off as selfish in my personal opinion.

I have nothing against feeders or feedees, to each their own and damnit it's a free country so live life to the fullest if that's your thing, just do it in as much of a responsible manner as possible according to the limits reality imposes. 

By all means, if the OP would like to reply and amend his position on the subject I'm all ears, and a little more clarification would be appreciated. As for an actual answer to his post : 99.999999999999999999999999999 percent of the time it is not feasible, and while you have admitted that you foresee yet hardly understand that health issues will arise, those health/mobility issues will most likely be so severe that it will breach what is appropriate well before any woman could reach that weight.

Like ruby said, it's an honest answer. Deal, or don't...


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 2, 2008)

I think we should also be careful here as not to be disrespectful towards the people here on the larger end of the fat spectrum. I can't imagine coming to a safe space and basically people going "ewww". Although I do understand from firsthand experience how difficult it is to navigate the world as a supersized person.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 2, 2008)

There's something about the OP/this question that encapsulates how the WB can be a confusing place to be.

That is: If you're asking for reasons of fantasy--a fantasy you want to explore--why ask at all? Because clearly you're not going to get the answers you want anyhow. Common sense plus the clamoring of everyone here plus waking up in the morning with a brain in your head should tell you that 750 is probably a pretty tough weight to be healthy at. I mean...no one can't know that.

But then again, why ask period? If it's your fantasy. Why not build it as you want it? Why are you seeking "rational answers"?

This is where it all gets...blurry. Why do you need the reality of fat women's lives to come along with you here, when they don't/can't? Also - you are actually already surrounded by the realities of the experience of fat women here, if you look--health threads, clothing threads, stories of discrimination and dating and anything else. Why aren't those relevant? Are you just hoping for different answers?

Why not just go straight for the fantasy/ask someone to fantasize with you?

* eta: All these question marks...they aren't rhetorical!!! I'm honestly curious. I realized they sound challenging, rather than interrogative, but I'm genuinely confused about how this fantasy needs reality exactly. Seems to come up a lot here. Anyhow, hope that's clear. All those questions above...I don't have answers to.*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2008)

Reminder on the rules here... discussion is fine, attacks are not. Please keep it to discussion and civil. 

Thank you. 

/mod


----------



## Placebo (Jun 2, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Reminder on the rules here... discussion is fine, attacks are not. Please keep it to discussion and civil.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> /mod


Sorry honey... (oops)

no special treatment for me 

(I love how you just edited my acidic sarcasm while talking to you on the phone)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Sorry honey... (oops)
> 
> no special treatment for me
> 
> (I love how you just edited my acidic sarcasm while talking to you on the phone)



I'd slap your hand, but you're too far away! 

Back on topic!


----------



## ilovesecretb (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll give my 2pence on this.

Defending the guy and basically answering his question, everyone is different. Some Health problems are brought on by stress, there are medical marvels, and there are people healthy at 600lbs. again, everyone is different and their bodies are unique unto themselves. I mean, look at the Tyra Banks Show episode on fat. Health wasn't that much of an issue.

BUT, even with all that, it'd be pretty rare to find someone like that. And as far as the guy himself, you seem a tad bit insessitive. 'lovely waddling mass of fat'? Dawm dude, thats a person u're talking bout. yeah there is the physical aspect, but thats only half, probally just a quarter, of a good relationship.

Also, age height muscularity metabolism diet digestivesystem fat distribution and more affect how healthy a person is. some 5ft and 300lbs will look much different from someone 6ft and 300lbs. and in terms of age, I don't worry about my body cause I still got youth on my side, but when I'm older I'll start worrying more about every little cut and upset to my body.


----------



## ilovesecretb (Jun 2, 2008)

ilovesecretb said:


> Also, age height muscularity metabolism diet digestivesystem fat distribution *and more* affect how healthy a person is.



Aerobic Respiration and how well your organs work. how well your lungs absorb oxygen. Amount of Exercise and general lifestlye.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> "proper strength training in her legs"...would this activity be scheduled after her hour on the feeding machine?
> 
> what's the biggest woman you ever fucked, dude? maybe test drive a nice lady at oh, say, 450 lbs first to see if you can even handle the responsibilities that come with that and then we'll go from there.



why did i come here and see this posted? once again, a 450 lb woman you have pissed off...

while i agree the original poster may have no idea, do you always have to make it sound like fucking a ssbbw is a fate worse than death???

damnit anyway.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Reminder on the rules here... discussion is fine, attacks are not. Please keep it to discussion and civil.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> /mod



I am trying, if i overstepped, feel free to remove my post, but fucking gimme a break (not you AM)....come on.............


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 2, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> why did i come here and see this posted? once again, a 450 lb woman you have pissed off...
> 
> while i agree the original poster may have no idea, do you always have to make it sound like fucking a ssbbw is a fate worse than death???
> 
> damnit anyway.


That's not the impression I got at all; dan's a bit blunt, but what he's saying is that 750 pounds is a lot of woman - the OP should know what responsibilities are involved in being with someone at a smaller size before he can honestly say that someone 300 pounds heavier is really what he wants.

Clearly this is a touchy subject.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 2, 2008)

ilovesecretb said:


> some 5ft and 300lbs will look much different from someone 6ft and 300lbs.



I'm 5'1" and hover around 300lbs, so I can verify this statement. I look - and am - plenty fat, and have some of the mobility issues typically associated with a higher weight class. A lower weight on a shorter body can produce much the same look and feel as a higher weight on a taller person - one good reason not to get hung up on numbers, in reality. 

I do understand, however, that numbers and stats play a role in fantasy for some people, and maybe that's where the OP was coming from. If so, I kind of echo Liz here...why dig into the reality of life as a real ultra-sized person, if this is all fantasy based?

And honestly, when it comes to dealing with the problems faced by a very large person...sex is the least of it.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 2, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> "proper strength training in her legs"...would this activity be scheduled after her hour on the feeding machine?
> 
> what's the biggest woman you ever fucked, dude? maybe test drive a nice lady at oh, say, 450 lbs first to *see if you can even handle the responsibilities that come with that* and then we'll go from there.



Yes, Dan is a very blunt character, but the bold statement, I think, is what may have pissed Social off. I think (in my personal viewpoint, I suppose) there are much more considerate ways of putting the impression that [we hope he means] than how he said it.

From what I understand, Social, the lovely lady that she is, does very well for herself.


----------



## Kortana (Jun 2, 2008)

Seriously- I think the guy had some valid questions. He is obviously new and do you remember when you were new and had lots of questions about what you were thinking and feeling? Personally I think he came to the right place to ask it, why is everyone jumping all over him?

It would also be nice that when talking about the pounds you remember that these pounds are associated with a woman- who is so much more that just the pounds she carries!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Seriously- It would also be nice that when talking about the pounds you remember that these pounds are associated with a woman- who is so much more that just the pounds she carries!



and *That* is the whole point...this 450 lb woman is fricking tired of being the point when maybe the fat woman *isnt* what you want. I wont have it...this is my house too.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 2, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> why did i come here and see this posted? once again, a 450 lb woman you have pissed off...
> 
> while i agree the original poster may have no idea, do you always have to make it sound like fucking a ssbbw is a fate worse than death???
> 
> damnit anyway.



To me ssbbws are the Lord's gift to men!!!! :eat2:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 2, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> why did i come here and see this posted? once again, a 450 lb woman you have pissed off...
> 
> while i agree the original poster may have no idea, do you always have to make it sound like fucking a ssbbw is a fate worse than death???
> 
> damnit anyway.



actually, i just fucked an ssbbw and it was a fate better than life. 

how was i insulting 450 lb women exactly? did you read the context? i think it was pretty obvious i was telling this guy to see the difference between reality and fantasy before he disappoints some poor 750 lb woman he hasn't a clue how to take care of (or fuck).


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 2, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Reminder on the rules here... discussion is fine, attacks are not. Please keep it to discussion and civil.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> /mod



or take it to pms where big brother isn't watching


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> actually, i just fucked an ssbbw and it was a fate better than life.
> 
> how was i insulting 450 lb women exactly? did you read the context? i think it was pretty obvious i was telling this guy to see the difference between reality and fantasy before he disappoints some poor 750 lb woman he hasn't a clue how to take care of (or fuck).



Coming from someone else who "fucked an ssbbw" it isn't as easy as it looks. So if this guy can't handle someone of that size, he really shouldn't be thinking about 750


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Coming from someone else who "fucked an ssbbw" it isn't as easy as it looks. So if this guy can't handle someone of that size, he really shouldn't be thinking about 750



correct, and that's exactly the statement i was trying to make.

i'm sorry social, but as great as fucking an ssbbw is, it's also a challenge, even for the manniest of the men. and honestly, computer-generated drawings that our o.p. might have picked his ideal from don't quite convey the sheer strategy one needs to employ for maximum cock manueverance. it's a labor of love, you see, but not everyone realizes it's a labor at all. DIMENSIONS ON THE ATTAX AGAIN LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> or take it to pms where big brother isn't watching



I've never been accused of being a dude, but thanks, Dan. 

And fighting over PMs... unless consensual... not ok either.


----------



## pharmmajor (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I suppose it is best that the 750 figure remain in the realm of fantasy. Admittedly, I am rather new to the extreme aspects of this taste, so I need to learn.

I apologize for the arguments that resulted from my question.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2008)

pharmmajor said:


> Thanks for the advice, everyone. I suppose it is best that the 750 figure remain in the realm of fantasy. Admittedly, I am rather new to the extreme aspects of this taste, so I need to learn.
> 
> I apologize for the arguments that resulted from my question.



The only thing about your question that you even need to remotely apologize about is the part about "fat waddling mass", not the best way to get women to like you if you refer to them that way


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> correct, and that's exactly the statement i was trying to make.
> 
> i'm sorry social, but as great as fucking an ssbbw is, it's also a challenge, even for the manniest of the men. and honestly, computer-generated drawings that our o.p. might have picked his ideal from don't quite convey the sheer strategy one needs to employ for maximum cock manueverance. it's a labor of love, you see, but not everyone realizes it's a labor at all. DIMENSIONS ON THE ATTAX AGAIN LOL



you know, had you of said that, i would have NO issue with what you said, i am far from on the attack but sometimes frustrated by the lack of consideration for ALL sizes here...we are so much more than a part, we are the sum of our parts, and i agree that being with ssbbws is not without its challenges, but it takes a real man to *RISE* to THAT occasion...and you know, the work is worth the result, or so i am told.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 2, 2008)

pharmmajor said:


> Thanks for the advice, everyone. I suppose it is best that the 750 figure remain in the realm of fantasy. Admittedly, I am rather new to the extreme aspects of this taste, so I need to learn.
> 
> I apologize for the arguments that resulted from my question.



YOU have nothing to say sorry for, you will learn that there are certain things that will cause rankles (not cankles) to rise, and this is one of them...we are not 750 individual pounds we are a woman, we have thoughts and feelings too...you are on a path to self discovery. Just remember the person you are attracted to is still that...a person...


----------



## Placebo (Jun 3, 2008)

pharmmajor said:


> Thanks for the advice, everyone. I suppose it is best that the 750 figure remain in the realm of fantasy. Admittedly, I am rather new to the extreme aspects of this taste, so I need to learn.
> 
> I apologize for the arguments that resulted from my question.


Don't apologize for the question.
Just put a little more thought into how you refer to women.
That's the only real problem I had.


----------



## Suze (Jun 3, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> *snip*
> But then again, why ask period? If it's your fantasy. Why not build it as you want it? Why are you seeking "rational answers"?*snip*


i've been wondering the same, it's a lot of similar threads here. 
i think it is a turn on.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> frustrated by the lack of consideration for ALL sizes here



no, this needs to be said in this environment. this grotesquely alarmist environment. not everyone loves every size, just like not everyone loves cankles or freckles or whatever. now breathe.

BUT. there is no attack on fat here because this is a fucking fat acceptance board and if you're here for any reason you CARE. maybe some are conflicted, maybe some haven't come to terms with what they've been taught to feel is embarrassing, maybe some said something ignorant or made a tasteless joke or don't understand the full implications of something. maybe they just disagree on the line between fantasy and reality. if they're here, THEY CARE.

everyone needs to stop with the goddamn witch hunt. everyone's here to learn and enjoy even if they don't know that yet. or else they're somewhere else.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 3, 2008)

im open minded and love bbws and ssbbws but 750lbs is ALOT of woman. might wanna start lower on the bbw/ssbbw scale. at 750lbs unless she has a very strong body and/or tall her mobility would be shot hell im not even sure sex is even possible depending on how she is built. maybe you should try 400 or 500 pounds.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't think he's saying 450 pounds is bad, I think he's just saying that the guy should try someone smaller before fantasizing about someone that large.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 3, 2008)

Mikey said:


> To me ssbbws are the Lord's gift to men!!!! :eat2:


i agree with that saying. to bad ssbbws are so rare.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 3, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> no, this needs to be said in this environment. this grotesquely alarmist environment. not everyone loves every size, just like not everyone loves cankles or freckles or whatever. now breathe.
> 
> BUT. there is no attack on fat here because this is a fucking fat acceptance board and if you're here for any reason you CARE. maybe some are conflicted, maybe some haven't come to terms with what they've been taught to feel is embarrassing, maybe some said something ignorant or made a tasteless joke or don't understand the full implications of something. maybe they just disagree on the line between fantasy and reality. if they're here, THEY CARE.
> 
> everyone needs to stop with the goddamn witch hunt. everyone's here to learn and enjoy even if they don't know that yet. or else they're somewhere else.



you know, you missed one thing...do they care for us, or do they care only about themselves and their own feelings and what amuses them. this is a forum...created for education among other things...just because i like to wank to pictures *insert whatever here* doesnt mean they can be devalued or their worth limited by only that...

education and tolerance is the rule, but there are always the exceptions...


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 3, 2008)

Jaded said:


> I'm 5'1" and hover around 300lbs, so I can verify this statement. I look - and am - plenty fat, and have some of the mobility issues typically associated with a higher weight class. A lower weight on a shorter body can produce much the same look and feel as a higher weight on a taller person - one good reason not to get hung up on numbers, in reality.
> 
> I do understand, however, that numbers and stats play a role in fantasy for some people, and maybe that's where the OP was coming from. If so, I kind of echo Liz here...why dig into the reality of life as a real ultra-sized person, if this is all fantasy based?
> 
> And honestly, when it comes to dealing with the problems faced by a very large person...sex is the least of it.


and some times the issue can also be by how a person is built as well as how much (or little) muscle mass that person has as well.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 3, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> I don't think he's saying 450 pounds is bad, I think he's just saying that the guy should try someone smaller before fantasizing about someone that large.




so, how many SSBBWs does he *try* out to see if one fits...does he sex 5, 10, 20?? do you want to be one of the ones he tries on for size, before he tries his next SSBBW out?

I don't.

I think there is more here...do you see what i mean?


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2008)

I would also like to see some more genteel language being used here also. Must we talk about fucking a woman etc? Is there a more polite way of saying it?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I would also like to see some more genteel language being used here also. Must we talk about fucking a woman etc? Is there a more polite way of saying it?



Susannah, i love you dearly, but some people are not talking about making love, they ARE talking about fucking...is there really a need to mince words....

hugs...


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> you know, you missed one thing...do they care for us, or do they care only about themselves and their own feelings and what amuses them. this is a forum...created for education among other things...just because i like to wank to pictures *insert whatever here* doesnt mean they can be devalued or their worth limited by only that...
> 
> education and tolerance is the rule, but there are always the exceptions...



it's really not your concern who cares about what, you just need to know no one's here to hurt anyone. your family and friends care about you, and sometimes you make more of those on here. but it's the internet and you're holding it to a standard that's only gonna stress you out. no one is attacking ssbbws.



SocialbFly said:


> so, how many SSBBWs does he *try* out to see if one fits...does he sex 5, 10, 20?? do you want to be one of the ones he tries on for size, before he tries his next SSBBW out?
> 
> I don't.



why does it matter? i'll give our friend the benefit of the doubt here and assume he's not a rapist, that he'll experiment with willing partners. if anything it's more devaluing to someone to try and date them under false pretenses if you're only interested in fucking them. i don't know what his interest is. what's wrong with the word "try?" i could've said "try dating," i mean, it really doesn't matter. would fucking 10-20 women devalue _him_ to _you_ rather? that's some people's idea of fun, just like a 450 lb woman is some people's idea of fun. trying to read between the lines and think me a misogynist shouldn't be a cause here, so step back a little and read my intent.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 3, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> no, this needs to be said in this environment. this grotesquely alarmist environment. not everyone loves every size, just like not everyone loves cankles or freckles or whatever. now breathe.
> 
> BUT. there is no attack on fat here because this is a fucking fat acceptance board and if you're here for any reason you CARE. maybe some are conflicted, maybe some haven't come to terms with what they've been taught to feel is embarrassing, maybe some said something ignorant or made a tasteless joke or don't understand the full implications of something. maybe they just disagree on the line between fantasy and reality. if they're here, THEY CARE.
> 
> everyone needs to stop with the goddamn witch hunt. everyone's here to learn and enjoy even if they don't know that yet. or else they're somewhere else.



I think that if you're here for fat acceptance, you should accept that some fat people are going to want to vocalize some disgust when they think they smell shit coming down the pike.

That's what I think. You can accept that, or not. At the end of the day, I'm the fat person, and you're not. Accept that.

Accept that some fat people get tired of being disenfranchised and maybe that's why they come here. To come here and have to see you trying to lay down the law for how we have to switch our sensitive motors off because YOU ALL CARE, can be pretty irritating, even on a day when we're feeling generous. Accept that. 

Accept also that not everyone who's here has fat people's best interests at heart, just like not everyone who's NOT here hates us. Obviously no such blanket statements can be made. Accept that it's not a witch hunt if people really are getting together behind people's backs to have "cankle-hating" parties. Above all, accept that there is a reality that you're not privy to, that fat people have to live with and you'll never be privy too--no matter how far you have to reach or how hard you have to strain to get maximum cock rubbing action--and try to, if not honor, at least respect that this is the case--while you claim to be a supporter, anyway.

That would be a start.

Kudos on your first retort to the OP, on the other hand.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I would also like to see some more genteel language being used here also. Must we talk about fucking a woman etc? Is there a more polite way of saying it?



i agree with b-fly here. making love is polite and sweet and scented candles and shit. fucking is up against the wall sweaty-ass grinding and bruises the next morning that you don't remember.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> At the end of the day, I'm the fat person, and you're not.



Not a point. Should I start drinking weightgain shakes so I can make the same argument a year from now and be heard?

Is this laying down the law? That's the mods' job. I'm laying down frustration at a board that's essentially turned into stinky finger-pointing games like the one being pulled on me right now and I'm trying to my best to explain BACK OFF NICE TRY YOU'RE WRONG HERE'S WHAT I REALLY MEANT.

Now if B-Fly wants to continue breathing down my neck with like, hidden meanings, in what was pretty basic advice to start with a smaller ssbbw to see if this guy even really wants what he thinks he does when most 750 lb women only exist in romanticized versions of reality that he's more likely to have seen than enough pictures of real ones to know for sure that his "ideal" even exists...she'll find if she actually wants to get to know me through an actual conversation or something that she's wasting her time.

Unfortunately, that's become the standard pitch around here. Bullshit.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 3, 2008)

forget it, obviously, no one else is right or has a point, but you. Congrats.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> forget it, obviously, no one else is right or has a point, but you. Congrats.



What do I win?


----------



## ripley (Jun 3, 2008)

This thread confuses me.

First of all, "acceptable" to whom? For what?

Secondly, the advice to "try out" smaller sized women...do you mean have sex with smaller and smaller women until you find the one with maximum mass of wobbling fat that you can still get your dick in? And the ones that you can't...well, they can just deal with the hurt and embarrassment on their own as you try the next one on for size?


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 3, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> i agree with b-fly here. making love is polite and sweet and scented candles and shit. fucking is up against the wall sweaty-ass grinding and bruises the next morning that you don't remember.


if you dont remember it it was because 
A: you were drunk 
OR
B: it wasnt good at all


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2008)

ripley said:


> This thread confuses me.
> 
> First of all, "acceptable" to whom? For what?
> 
> Secondly, the advice to "try out" smaller sized women...do you mean have sex with smaller and smaller women until you find the one with maximum mass of wobbling fat that you can still get your dick in? And the ones that you can't...well, they can just deal with the hurt and embarrassment on their own as you try the next one on for size?



"450 lbs" is only "smaller sized" compared to 750. it was kind of a rhetorical dare.


----------



## Kortana (Jun 3, 2008)

You know...I love these types of discussions. As you read them they get you boiled up and you want to spit all sorts of acusations and defenses but do I consider it an argument? No..it's a discussion...you can agree with some points and disagree with others.

A friend once told that me that having an argument on the internet (chat or board..you choose) is like trying to fit an oyster through a keyhole. Feaking useless. (although some of you may have heard that expression used in a much better analogy).

Anyway- my point is that there really is never a winner or loser..just different people sahring diffrent opinions..thats what makes this place so great..isn't it?

Oh and just to have my 2cents- an an adult board we really shouldn't have to shy away from the word "fucking"- that's exactly what it is sometimes! (most times...all of the time?)


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 3, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> i agree with b-fly here. making love is polite and sweet and scented candles and shit. fucking is up against the wall sweaty-ass grinding and bruises the next morning that you don't remember.



Up against a wall, sweaty ass grinding and bruises the next morning you don't remember.....that doesn't sound like fucking, it sounds like a normal weekend in Yonkers.


----------



## ripley (Jun 3, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> "450 lbs" is only "smaller sized" compared to 750. it was kind of a rhetorical dare.



Didn't sound rhetorical to me...several people said it in seeming sincerity as a good plan for him to follow.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 3, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Susannah, i love you dearly, but some people are not talking about making love, they ARE talking about fucking...is there really a need to mince words....
> 
> hugs...



Yeah you are probably right. 
Hug back.


----------



## Kaz (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok being what about 370lbs i can't say ive ever been fucked up against a wall LOL

Didnt think it was possible unless your a tad skinnier!


----------



## Coop (Jun 3, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned. I feel 750 is way too unhealthy for anyone.

While I do like big women I feel that personal health is more important than my sexual pleasure.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 3, 2008)

pharmmajor said:


> Thanks for the advice, everyone. I suppose it is best that the 750 figure remain in the realm of fantasy. Admittedly, I am rather new to the extreme aspects of this taste, so I need to learn.
> 
> I apologize for the arguments that resulted from my question.



The fact that you returned to this thread after all the ummm........dialogue that resulted from your original post tells me that your intentions are sincere.
Your excitement as someone new to this is something that all of us have gone through at some point, to varying degree.

I was the person scolded for commenting in violation of the rules of this board, but sometimes my passion for different causes my words to be more harsh than they need to be at times.

As you get to know the people on the boards, you may want to find people that you are more comfortable with, so you can discuss a lot of your questions privately. That is what I've done over the years, and I found it to be really helpful. I hope you consider that option.

IMO, no need to apologize.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 3, 2008)

Coop said:


> As far as I'm concerned. I feel 750 is way too unhealthy for anyone.



*in sir mix a lot voice* only if you 9'2


----------



## ilovesecretb (Jun 3, 2008)

Think you can still be mobile at 750 thought. John Cena is a wwe superstar and he can do 500lbs leg squats. look up John Cena Gym Workout on youtube and you'll see it. he makes it look easy and I think he is 280lbs. his legs can squat with over 750lbs above them, so thats got to count for something.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 3, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Sorry honey... (oops)
> 
> no special treatment for me
> 
> (*I love how you just edited my acidic sarcasm while talking to you on the phone*)



I didn't think there were any more slots to move up on, but AM just moved up three more slots on the "coolness" ladder approaching hero status.


----------



## James (Jun 3, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> ...before he disappoints some poor 750 lb woman he hasn't a clue how to *take care of*...



I think thats a very pertinent point. I obviously don't have any experience with dating a 750lb woman but it goes without saying at 750lbs... one would certainly have to be a full time carer as she *would* be disabled by her size. Side stepping the question as to whether you'd feel any moral discomfort for promoting that situation, I would encourage that consideration to be at the forefront of your non-fantasy based thoughts in that direction.


----------



## Placebo (Jun 3, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Up against a wall, sweaty ass grinding and bruises the next morning you don't remember.....that doesn't sound like fucking, it sounds like a normal weekend in Yonkers.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tjw1971 (Jun 3, 2008)

Upon re-reading your post, I perhaps take back part of my initial impression of it coming across a little "harsh". I think you did answer him honestly and factually.....

I guess I initially sensed a "tone" of being slightly irritated about his question and/or attitude towards the whole thing?

For whatever it's worth, I have browsed the other "Fantasy feeding" type site you spoke of - and I really didn't get the impression it was full of people lying about their weight and so on, just for the sake of people "getting their jollies" off the idea? Rather, it has its share of people creating fake profiles - but also, a system for people to vote on if they seem "real" or "fake" to help counter the problem. It seemed to me that the majority on there were genuine and trying to post pretty honest info about themselves. There might have been 1 or 2 notable exceptions - which just sounded like gals trying to draw more traffic to their pay sites, where reality was a little "inflated". But that's just like everything else in life. You're *always* going to find some people pimping themselves as "larger than life" for the sake of attracting attention.




Ruby Ripples said:


> You think my reply was harsh????? I was being utterly honest and felt I was being completely respectful here. Yes, I am well aware that this is the erotic weight gain board and I have chased off many a person that was attacking the OP of a thread. The OP was genuinely asking if their desire/intention was feasible/appropriate and that was what I was trying to address. As an ssbbw who knows much bigger ssbbws, we have an idea roughly what another person weighs. There was a girl on a paysite claiming to be 530lbs, when even without her dimensions being displayed, it was clear that she was at least 100lbs lighter. So, I think we'd have a rough idea if someone was about 750lbs. Of course Im aware that there ARE some women of 750lbs, there is one around that weight who posts here but I don't want to get into talking about a real person's health issues at their size.
> 
> The guys who posted short posts after me, might seem a bit snippy, but they make very valid points. I, like them, get the impression that the OP has probably never dated an SSBBW, so yes it WOULD be a great idea if he dated a woman of 300lbs, since it does seem like he doesn't have a full idea of the reality. I know that one of those guys is dating an ssbbw, and I guess the other guy has too, so they do have experience behind them.
> 
> Again, I don't feel anyone was harsh, and I meant my original post as informative and genuine. The OP could go to a Fantasy forums and post there if he wanted answers like "yeah.. hey why not go for 1000lbs of wobbling fat, sneak weight gain shakes into her food and fatten her up man", but it appeared that instead he wanted sensible advice.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 3, 2008)

ilovesecretb said:


> Think you can still be mobile at 750 thought. John Cena is a wwe superstar and he can do 500lbs leg squats. look up John Cena Gym Workout on youtube and you'll see it. he makes it look easy and I think he is 280lbs. his legs can squat with over 750lbs above them, so thats got to count for something.



Um, there's a difference in lifting The Great Khali on your shoulders (who also has to allow John to do so) and dead lifting 750 lbs of woman I'm afraid. 

I don't think Cena could get his arms around a woman that size in order to lift a 750 lb woman up either. I'm not taking shots at ssbbw's don't get me wrong, but some people just don't understand lifting weights and lifting people are quite different.


----------



## ilovesecretb (Jun 3, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Um, there's a difference in lifting The Great Khali on your shoulders (who also has to allow John to do so) and dead lifting 750 lbs of woman I'm afraid.
> 
> I don't think Cena could get his arms around a woman that size in order to lift a 750 lb woman up either. I'm not taking shots at ssbbw's don't get me wrong, but some people just don't understand lifting weights and lifting people are quite different.



I'm not talking about Cena lifting guys up, I'm talking about the human body and Cena in the gym. And I'm talking about Cena with 500lbs on his shoulder + his own 250+lbs = 750lbs, talking about how his legs can take that weight. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYqwpEa1Lvc&feature=related

'SQUATS 500LBS'


----------



## furious styles (Jun 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> *in sir mix a lot voice* only if you 9'2



seriously, you're on fire lately


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 3, 2008)

pharmmajor said:


> I figured this board would be the best place to get rational answers. My ideal fantasy weight for a woman is 750, but I don't know if it's feasible or if it would be appropriate. I assume that at that weight, she would still have some mobility (with proper strength training in her legs) and be a lovely waddling mass of fat. However, I'm unsure of how other health concerns could be handled. Does anyone have any helpful information regarding this situation?




I would say that 750 pounds is a good weight for fantasy but entirely different in reality.


Dennis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2008)

ilovesecretb said:


> I'm not talking about Cena lifting guys up, I'm talking about the human body and Cena in the gym. And I'm talking about Cena with 500lbs on his shoulder + his own 250+lbs = 750lbs, talking about how his legs can take that weight.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYqwpEa1Lvc&feature=related
> 
> 'SQUATS 500LBS'




The OP was talking about a woman...not a muscle bound weight lifter...I don't get your comparison. Not to mention, there are athletes that big...but how often? I can't do what that guy does and I'm under 300 (Why in hell would I want to squat lift 750 lbs, btw?) I'm nowhere near being described as "athletic". I think you missed the point....:doh:


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 3, 2008)

ilovesecretb said:


> I'm not talking about Cena lifting guys up, I'm talking about the human body and Cena in the gym. And I'm talking about Cena with 500lbs on his shoulder + his own 250+lbs = 750lbs, talking about how his legs can take that weight.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYqwpEa1Lvc&feature=related
> 
> 'SQUATS 500LBS'



Still...what does this have to do with it? Are you just a rabid Cena fan looking for an excuse to post?


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 3, 2008)

Buhgawd King, That Waddling Mass Of Fat Is Cleaning House!!!! It's A Real Slobberknocker Here In The Elimination Chamber! John Cena Is About As Effective As A One Legged Man In An Ass Kicking Contest Against The Feeding Machine From Parts Unknown


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 3, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Buhgawd King, That Waddling Mass Of Fat Is Cleaning House!!!! It's A Real Slobberknocker Here In The Elimination Chamber! John Cena Is About As Effective As A One Legged Man In An Ass Kicking Contest Against The Feeding Machine From Parts Unknown



*crowd goes wild*


----------



## KuroBara (Jun 3, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> i agree with that saying. to bad ssbbws are so rare.


You're in Detroit and saying this?


----------



## ilovesecretb (Jun 3, 2008)

To waxwing: ??? I'm talking bout mobility, duh. he he he 

and to Green: I said in the first post, 'his legs can squat with over 750lbs above them, so thats got to count for something'. he shows that he can stand up with a collective 750lbs+ (500lbs on his shoulders, in the gym, plus his 250+lbs).

And again, 'thats got to count for something'


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 3, 2008)

ilovesecretb said:


> To waxwing: ??? I'm talking bout mobility, duh. he he he



Yes, I got that, thanks. 

But there is a difference between a set of leg presses and living with your OWN body having that weight. The two are not really analogous.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jun 3, 2008)

The biggest woman I have had the honor and privlage of endulding myself upon her ample body weighed 525 lbs give or take 20 lbs. Her 6'5" frame was big boned and she didn't look like she was over 450lbs (the scales at the metal recycling place don't lie). She could have easily carried the extra 225lbs. It was such a delight to have her sit on my lap. Never in my life have I seen anyone as big as she was. Maybe Teighlor or Cindy or perhaps Queen Raqui, such a combination of height and weight I have never seen another.

750 is possible however I believe mobility would be severly compromised and she would need special care. I feel that the ideal weight is between 400 lbs and 650 lbs depending upon height, bonestructure and overall health.

I am with the OP in agreeing that the ultimate FA fantasy gal is around 7 foot and about 750 lbs willing to squash her wanting and beloved man.

Dravenhawk


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 4, 2008)

KuroBara said:


> You're in Detroit and saying this?


bbws are almost all around detroit (for some reason majority are on the east side and i live on the west side) but ssbbws are fairly rare and most of the ssbbws i see are out side of detroit and usually be in the neighboring cities or counties. basically i dont see them in the city that much but i see them around the metro detroit area on rare occasions.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 4, 2008)

Is there any particular region/state etc in America where there would be a higher percentage of SSBBWS? I was thinking maybe in the south perhaps, say Alabama/Mississippi etc? Just a guess.


----------



## Brit_FA (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi all

This thread was of particular interest to me. I must say that, although I obviously haven't read anything removed by the moderator, I thought the general tone was direct responses to a direct question. As has been pointed out, this is a person we're talking about, not simply "A mass", and phrases such as "health issues" can so easily be euphemisms for a really nasty life.

My particular interest is that I was talking to a woman recently, whom I believe to be around 400 pounds. I'm totally blind (I changed my nickname recently), so my natural male curiosity can't resist asking questions to compensate for what others might get from a photograph. I asked if I could get my arms around her. She replied that I probably couldn't (she is not very tall). She seems to cope with life very well, but even this surprises me (very pleasantly in light of my preferences). So the thought of an extra 350 pounds really wouldn't strike me as feasible for the conduct of anything like a "normal" existence (employment, going out ETC).

So thanks for the original post and all these responses. The OP hasn't said whether he feels harshly dealt with as far as I know. I hope not, because I think he got the kind of rational answers he was asking for.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 4, 2008)

this quite possibly could be the most intense thread I have ever read through


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Is there any particular region/state etc in America where there would be a higher percentage of SSBBWS? I was thinking maybe in the south perhaps, say Alabama/Mississippi etc? Just a guess.


prolly down south and the state of california so far.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 4, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> In the future, 'plumpers' will be able to zip themselves into climatecontrolled 'Terminator' skinsuits with robotic power-assist solenoids to be apparently ultrasized for the afternoon, to fulfill the entitlement of a worthy FA. Then unzip, a quick shower, and off to the mall in midsize mobility as the suit renews itself in a Seven of Nine closet.


 I meant Exoadipocutanean not Exoadipocutaneanean. Sometimes I feel like a ExoadipocutaneanNeanderthal.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 4, 2008)

Armadillojellybeans said:


> this quite possibly could be the most intense thread I have ever read through



haha... you need to get around more!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 5, 2008)

ilovesecretb said:


> Think you can still be mobile at 750 thought. John Cena is a wwe superstar and he can do 500lbs leg squats. look up John Cena Gym Workout on youtube and you'll see it. he makes it look easy and I think he is 280lbs. his legs can squat with over 750lbs above them, so thats got to count for something.



Can this John Cena hold that 500lbs up and walk around with it, and keep holding it indefinitely? get out of a bath doing it, get in and out of a vehicle doing it, and keep having that weight on his body ALL the time? No, he can't. He can bench press 500lb, for what.... a few mins? Also, he is not unfit and with other medical conditions such as lymphedema and diabetes I suspect? He is instead I imagine a hugely musclebound strong male? Seriously you cannot in any way compare that to this.

I honestly would love you to try something like strapping bags of potatoes to your body, maybe hang them from ropes over your shoulders, say... 200lbs of potatoes. Try walking up some stairs and then just walking around a house. I will take a guess that you arent very fat, and this amount would still have you hundreds of pounds away from 750lbs. I think seriously that you just don't have a proper grasp of what 750lbs is. I'm not trying to be rude or cheeky or anything, I just think you don't really understand that weight and how it affects the person.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 6, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> haha... you need to get around more!



probably so, I need to get some thread-reading under my belt, it certainly is quite impressive reading through some of them


----------



## pharmmajor (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow... I'm amazed this insane topic I started is still going. Though I do appreciate the feedback. I was not trying to dehumanize large women; my word choice wasn't well thought out. I apologize, and will avoid doing this in the future.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 7, 2008)

pharmmajor said:


> Wow... I'm amazed this insane topic I started is still going. Though I do appreciate the feedback. I was not trying to dehumanize large women; my word choice wasn't well thought out. I apologize, and will avoid doing this in the future.



I for one didn't think you were trying to dehumanise. I felt the "waddling mass of fat" comment was insensitive, but hey, you bothered to ASK if 750lbs was feasible, which shows that you actually did doubt it yourself, and wondered and wanted feedback, so thats good. Sometimes an original post in a thread can lead to pages of debate, it's all interesting stuff, seeing people's views. I'm glad you posted, for that reason, never a dull moment here.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 7, 2008)

ilovesecretb said:


> I'm not talking about Cena lifting guys up, I'm talking about the human body and Cena in the gym. And I'm talking about Cena with 500lbs on his shoulder + his own 250+lbs = 750lbs, talking about how his legs can take that weight.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYqwpEa1Lvc&feature=related
> 
> 'SQUATS 500LBS'



Does he walk around with that extra 500 pounds on his shoulders 24 hours a day 7 days a week, 365 days a year? How about getting up from and sitting down on furniture? Getting in and out of a car? A bathtub?

I dont think so. He picks it up holds it there for what a few seconds and lets that shit drop. 

Just not the same thing...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 7, 2008)

HA! I should have read the last page of the thread before responding. Sorry Ruby! 




Ruby Ripples said:


> Can this John Cena hold that 500lbs up and walk around with it, and keep holding it indefinitely? get out of a bath doing it, get in and out of a vehicle doing it, and keep having that weight on his body ALL the time? No, he can't. He can bench press 500lb, for what.... a few mins? Also, he is not unfit and with other medical conditions such as lymphedema and diabetes I suspect? He is instead I imagine a hugely musclebound strong male? Seriously you cannot in any way compare that to this.
> 
> I honestly would love you to try something like strapping bags of potatoes to your body, maybe hang them from ropes over your shoulders, say... 200lbs of potatoes. Try walking up some stairs and then just walking around a house. I will take a guess that you arent very fat, and this amount would still have you hundreds of pounds away from 750lbs. I think seriously that you just don't have a proper grasp of what 750lbs is. I'm not trying to be rude or cheeky or anything, I just think you don't really understand that weight and how it affects the person.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> Does he walk around with that extra 500 pounds on his shoulders 24 hours a day 7 days a week, 365 days a year? How about getting up from and sitting down on furniture? Getting in and out of a car? A bathtub?
> 
> I dont think so. He picks it up holds it there for what a few seconds and lets that shit drop.
> 
> Just not the same thing...



Oh he lets it drop alright....drops it and then does the 5 knuckle shuffle cause you can't see him


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Oh he lets it drop alright....drops it and then does the 5 knuckle shuffle cause you can't see him



BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP, KING!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP, KING!



JR: Mah gawd. Cena just got attacked bah a 500 lb woman. Bah gawd Cena's gotta be tougher than a 2 dollar steak to absorb this much punnishment. Good Gawd King, Cena's callin for the F-U on the woman?

King: That's one pair of puppies I dont wanna see!

JR: Mah gawd, Cena can't get her up.....CENA CAN'T GET HER UP...the Woman is on top of him....maw gawd he can't move....1.....2...3 its over, mah gawd its over. 

King: Survival of the fattest JR!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 7, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> HA! I should have read the last page of the thread before responding. Sorry Ruby!



hehe no probs Ella, just reinforces my point, and shows that we feel similar about that post!


----------



## ilovesecretb (Jun 7, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Can this John Cena hold that 500lbs up and walk around with it, and keep holding it indefinitely? get out of a bath doing it, get in and out of a vehicle doing it, and keep having that weight on his body ALL the time? No, he can't. He can bench press 500lb, for what.... a few mins? Also, he is not unfit and with other medical conditions such as lymphedema and diabetes I suspect? He is instead I imagine a hugely musclebound strong male? Seriously you cannot in any way compare that to this.
> 
> I honestly would love you to try something like strapping bags of potatoes to your body, maybe hang them from ropes over your shoulders, say... 200lbs of potatoes. Try walking up some stairs and then just walking around a house. I will take a guess that you arent very fat, and this amount would still have you hundreds of pounds away from 750lbs. I think seriously that you just don't have a proper grasp of what 750lbs is. I'm not trying to be rude or cheeky or anything, I just think you don't really understand that weight and how it affects the person.



'Think you can still be mobile at 750 thought'. 'thats got to count for something.' Look before you leap and don't take things out of context. calm down. I saying that it is possible to still be mobile at 750lbs. I never said you would be super-fit or 'fly' or anything (where the hell are you getting that from!?!) but you could still be mobile even if its very little

And what is with that 2nd paragraph of your post!?! Did I imply in anyway that 750lbs is easy!?! whats that got to do with anything. and 'I think seriously that you just don't have a proper grasp of what 750lbs is', who does have a proper grasp of what 750lbs is? And I could say something to you along the same lines like 'I'd like to see you stub your toe, I think seriously that you just don't have a proper grasp of what a stubbed toe is', understand how irrevelant that is!?! and its a response to virtually nothing, I never said 750lbs is 'easy'.

Let me ask you and answer seriously and logically in context; When did I ever indicate that being 750lbs is at all 'easy'?!?

And obviously no, I don't fully understand how weight affects the person, I AM rather niave y'know, we ain't born with know-how. 'I just think you don't really understand _____ and how it affects the person', I'm gonna fill in the blank with 'being in a space shuttle at lift-off'. random isnt it 

I am not going for 'bashing you', I want to know how you can logically justify your absurd post.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 7, 2008)

ilovesecretb said:


> 'Think you can still be mobile at 750 thought'. 'thats got to count for something.' Look before you leap and don't take things out of context. calm down. I saying that it is possible to still be mobile at 750lbs. I never said you would be super-fit or 'fly' or anything (where the hell are you getting that from!?!) but you could still be mobile even if its very little
> 
> And what is with that 2nd paragraph of your post!?! Did I imply in anyway that 750lbs is easy!?! whats that got to do with anything. and 'I think seriously that you just don't have a proper grasp of what 750lbs is', who does have a proper grasp of what 750lbs is? And I could say something to you along the same lines like 'I'd like to see you stub your toe, I think seriously that you just don't have a proper grasp of what a stubbed toe is', understand how irrevelant that is!?! and its a response to virtually nothing, I never said 750lbs is 'easy'.
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 7, 2008)

Mar 28, 2008 by Cyberman
WTF are you on about???????????

== Reply to ilovesecretb ==
grow up you attention-seeking kid


----------



## ilovesecretb (Jun 7, 2008)

That was on rude.com when they were being rude to a Webgirl. are you 'Cyberman' or is that just a quote?


----------



## ilovesecretb (Jun 7, 2008)

I just put foward my input Ned. I was just saying that there is evidence that the human anatomy of legs can support 750lbs therefore it is *possible* that someone could be mobile at that weight (obviously not much). And then Ruby takes an out-of-context bash at me and I poke holes in her arguement. So how am I a troll? I've said nothing offensive and I've used by-the-book *logic*. Is it too much to ask for some intellectual discussion?

And to be honest, Ruby has upset me  (but I'm not gonna go blabering cause I'm a man). I be normal, genuine and I put forward an idea, and then Ruby just bites my head off all because I *talked*. A personal attack over not much. Anybody think Ruby would apoligize? cause I don't


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 7, 2008)

ilovesecretb said:


> 'Think you can still be mobile at 750 thought'. 'thats got to count for something.' Look before you leap and don't take things out of context. calm down. I saying that it is possible to still be mobile at 750lbs. I never said you would be super-fit or 'fly' or anything (where the hell are you getting that from!?!) but you could still be mobile even if its very little
> 
> And what is with that 2nd paragraph of your post!?! Did I imply in anyway that 750lbs is easy!?! whats that got to do with anything. and 'I think seriously that you just don't have a proper grasp of what 750lbs is', who does have a proper grasp of what 750lbs is? And I could say something to you along the same lines like 'I'd like to see you stub your toe, I think seriously that you just don't have a proper grasp of what a stubbed toe is', understand how irrevelant that is!?! and its a response to virtually nothing, I never said 750lbs is 'easy'.
> 
> ...



Firstly, I read back - I didn't take anything out of context and I was perfectly calm. However, judging by the increasingly ranting and hysterical tone of *your* post, you are not.  I also never said at any point that you DID suggest that a person at that weight could be super-fit or fly, as you put it, so... I didn't get it anywhere, therefore no need for you to "hell" at me. 

Again, at no point did I suggest that you said or even believed that it would be easy, so I have no idea why you are saying this now. Your analogy of a stubbed toe is clearly nonsense, as I have stubbed all of my toes by now on different things and in different places, so I therefore do have a knowledge of how that feels.  

Let me ask you and answer seriously and logically in context; When did I ever indicate that you said that being 750lbs is at all 'easy'?!? Right back at you. I never indicated that you said it was. Ever. 

The space shuttle little rant is frankly so odd that I won't even comment on it.

I am having a little giggle at you for saying *my* post is absurd, following your contributions. Perhaps if you read back the entire thread, you can see who has contributed "practically". Thanks for cheering me up though, I needed it today. 

ps. I think you mean naive. 




Ned Sonntag said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll



:wubu:



ilovesecretb said:


> I just put foward my input Ned. I was just saying that there is evidence that the human anatomy of legs can support 750lbs therefore it is *possible* that someone could be mobile at that weight (obviously not much). And then Ruby takes an out-of-context bash at me and I poke holes in her arguement. So how am I a troll? I've said nothing offensive and I've used by-the-book *logic*. Is it too much to ask for some intellectual discussion?



I didn't take an "out-of-context" bash at your post, and if you care to look back, I am not the only person to disagree with you, yet *you* chose only to reply to mine. You *were* offensive, in getting personal, calling my post absurd, and using "hell".

And.... thanks again for your last sentence, made me laugh out loud!!! I won't enter into anything else here with you, as I have clearly and calmly addressed all your "grievances" with my post, and don't really feel that I have anything to defend or justify.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 7, 2008)

I try not to get into arguments with people I kinda have the hots for. Kind of a lose/lose situation.


----------



## ilovesecretb (Jun 7, 2008)

A Logical Standard Cross-Reference

1. "I also never said at any point that you DID suggest that a person at that weight could be super-fit or fly, as you put it." You thought I was implying it:

"Can this John Cena hold that 500lbs up and walk around with it, and keep holding it indefinitely? get out of a bath doing it, get in and out of a vehicle doing it, and keep having that weight on his body ALL the time? No, he can't. He can bench press 500lb, for what.... a few mins? Also, he is not unfit and with other medical conditions such as lymphedema and diabetes I suspect? He is instead I imagine a hugely musclebound strong male? *Seriously you cannot in any way compare that to this.*"

2. "Your analogy of a stubbed toe is clearly nonsense"
"I honestly would love *you* to try something like strapping bags of potatoes to your body, maybe hang them from ropes over your shoulders, say... 200lbs of potatoes. Try walking up some stairs and then just walking around a house." 
Personal attack. Stubbed toe was an example

3. "Let me ask you and answer seriously and logically in context; When did I ever indicate that you said that being 750lbs is at all 'easy'?!? Right back at you. I never indicated that you said it was. Ever."
2nd paragraph of initial response. The response indicates that you perceived that I was saying it was easy.

4. "I will take a guess that you arent very fat, and this amount would still have you hundreds of pounds away from 750lbs. I think seriously that you just don't have a proper grasp of what 750lbs is. I'm not trying to be rude or cheeky or anything, I just think you don't really understand that weight and how it affects the person"
How can you expect someone to understand an unknown? 

Conclusion
Judge for yourself the contradictions.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 9, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I try not to get into arguments with people I kinda have the hots for. Kind of a lose/lose situation.




TWO WORDS







SEX FIGHT


----------



## Half Full (Jun 9, 2008)

I can't rep you but I SO.WANT.TO.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 9, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> TWO WORDS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh....all this talk about big women, sex and wrestling reminds me of one thing...



"SEXUAL CHOCOLATE" MARK HENRY :-(


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 11, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Ugh....all this talk about big women, sex and wrestling reminds me of one thing...
> 
> 
> 
> "SEXUAL CHOCOLATE" MARK HENRY :-(









YESHHHHH


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 15, 2008)

This thread is my favorite. :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm 445 Lbs at 5'8" tall and life is difficult enough.
I know what it feels like from the inside and I'm
no longer obsessed with fat. 750 Lbs is very
heavy and even an over 6' woman would have
pain, discomfort, and serious health issues at
that weight. Disclaimer: This is my personal
unqualified opinion.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jun 15, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Is there any particular region/state etc in America where there would be a higher percentage of SSBBWS? I was thinking maybe in the south perhaps, say Alabama/Mississippi etc? Just a guess.




Let me know because there certainly aren't a lot in Pennsylvania!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jun 15, 2008)

When I was 350ish (I'm 5'8) and *didn't* have the lymphedema, I felt GREAT! It was probably the most comfortable I've been with myself. Now having the lymphedema and weighing in at a tad over 500, I can really feel the difference! I am still able to get around, shower, etc. *without* any assistance, but it's much harder than before. I don't know how anyone could comfortably live a "normal" life at 600 pounds, let alone 750 pounds. Just my thoughts, no offense to anyone.


----------



## TONYS (Jun 16, 2008)

I just wanted to make a few observations, I certainly am not arguing with any one and these are just my observations. 

I have read about people who have been way over 750 lbs. Rosalie Bradford was 1300 and was able to walk, There was a 5' 2 " gospel singer I am told who was 850 and was able to walk. Some of the weight loss sites give stats which verify the existance of many people who are well over 750 and even 1000 lbs, which is quite surprising actually. I have known gals who were over 700 lbs. So there is a surprising number of people who are at those weights. 
Some of larger people like their weight depending upon their situation, some are into the elements of that lifestyle, ( from what I have read and people I have spoken with) Some gals/guys for differnent reasons want to be immobile and taken care of. That subject would be a new thread! 

It seems some people love to eat and be so fat that it overshadows other parts of what is considered normal life. The limitations become acceptable as te person grows fatter they just adapt. Then one day it seems they wake up and decide that the limitaions are no longer acceptable and seek to change thier situation. 

Here is one for Pauline, I am certainly an admirer of her group and her size, Not because I am attracted nessesarily, but simply because she chose to do something that she wanted to do, and the result was what she wanted. Many years ago her personal ad in dimensions said no feeders, but here something changed and she became a 700 pound gal for what ever reason. Now it appears she is going to change somethings so she can regain some of her lost mobility and deal with some of the issues in her life. Maybe she gained for love? Pauline?????

Then we have Gina who gained to 821 lbs for I believe love? and acceptance with her husband? From the interviews I have seen with her she was not into the gains and did not like how she looked but her husband certainly did, thought she was beautiful, and still wants her to regain some. She hated it and was unhealthy as a result. 


I know gals who are close to 700 and over and love many aspects of being thier size, love the intamacy between their husbands and themselves. So their lifestyle fantasy is a reality for them. What they wanted they got are enjoying it. They are happy with their lifestyle choices. 

To me nothing is acceptable if the person is not happy. So if someone needs to loose weight or gain it to be happy may that be their choice. Therefore acceptablity is based upon happiness. To those who suffer and choice is not a consideration may those find happines in whatever way they can.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 17, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I try not to get into arguments with people I kinda have the hots for. Kind of a lose/lose situation.




You are awesome Ned. So funny.


----------



## Placebo (Jun 17, 2008)

TONYS said:


> Rosalie Bradford was 1300 and was able to walk



Where the hell did you get this crock tid bit of information? Rosalie was bedridden *way before* her max weight of 1200 and something pounds (not 1300). Are you for real?:doh: Look it up. Find the Guinness world records show that featured her on youtube somewhere. She had to be moved by more than one person for this reason or that, and her skin was so tight it split randomly when moved incorrectly if I recall correctly (I know I'm in the ballpark, you're waving from the edge of the parking lot).

The existence of people in that weight range (700 to 1000) was never in question here.

Everything else, I really don't have THAT much of an issue with what you said, and I might add that your post was very well thought out. It's the fact that it's peppered with a couple bits of nonsense that bug the crap out of me and I'm too tired to touch upon them in full blown break down mode. The motivation just isn't there.

Overall, I stand by original post in this thread. (the real response, not the water wings)


----------



## Shosh (Jun 17, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> When I was 350ish (I'm 5'8) and *didn't* have the lymphedema, I felt GREAT! It was probably the most comfortable I've been with myself. Now having the lymphedema and weighing in at a tad over 500, I can really feel the difference! I am still able to get around, shower, etc. *without* any assistance, but it's much harder than before. I don't know how anyone could comfortably live a "normal" life at 600 pounds, let alone 750 pounds. Just my thoughts, no offense to anyone.



Love to you Christal. It must be so painful to live with that condition.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess as long as a person is loved.....everything.....everything...is possible. This is what I have just learned.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 17, 2008)

What is your definition of acceptable? If you mean, physically possible, then yeah, for some people it is. As for being comfortable, I can't imagine anyone being very comfortable at 750 pounds because of various mobility and health issues.


----------



## fatcat00f (Jun 17, 2008)

How to have sex with the person it is powerful 750 lbs?


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jul 28, 2008)

i would like to try having sex with a girl that size if ever i could find one.


----------



## MisterGuy (Jul 28, 2008)

fatcat00f said:


> How to have sex with the person it is powerful 750 lbs?



So very true.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 28, 2008)

MisterGuy said:


> So very true.



I disagree.


----------



## ssbbwfa (Aug 3, 2008)

Perhaps this should just be an arrangement made between two consenting adults accomodating whatever their personal and mutual preferences are and not an issue for public scrutiny. A less naive person might have not even brought this matter up to avoid a public bashing. - just my take on the whole situation.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

ssbbwfa said:


> Perhaps this should just be an arrangement made between two consenting adults accomodating whatever their personal and mutual preferences are and not an issue for public scrutiny. A less naive person might have not even brought this matter up to avoid a public bashing. - just my take on the whole situation.



Yes but this is a discussion forum, and hence topics are discussed. Maybe the OP wanted the input.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 4, 2008)

shin_moyseku said:


> i would like to try having sex with a girl that size if ever i could find one.



You make it sound like you're seeking out a new toy or something. Like, oh, I'll try that game out if I see it in the stores. SSBBWs aren't objects, they're humans too.


----------



## GordoNegro (Aug 5, 2008)

ssbbwfa said:


> Perhaps this should just be an arrangement made between two consenting adults accomodating whatever their personal and mutual preferences are and not an issue for public scrutiny. A less naive person might have not even brought this matter up to avoid a public bashing. - just my take on the whole situation.



+1, as I whole heartedly agree.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Aug 5, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> You make it sound like you're seeking out a new toy or something. Like, oh, I'll try that game out if I see it in the stores. SSBBWs aren't objects, they're humans too.



i am sorry if that sounds that way but i was talking in the meaning of the post that was inmediatly upper to mine, so i am so sorry if i offend yourself :bow:


----------



## zakman231226 (Aug 5, 2008)

If you really want a women to be 750 pounds, make sure she lifts weights so she can carry the weight easier!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 5, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> You make it sound like you're seeking out a new toy or something. Like, oh, I'll try that game out if I see it in the stores. SSBBWs aren't objects, they're humans too.



Must be something in the water today...

Folks, once again, to quote from the Erotic Weight Gain forum description in the stuck thread: "if you have nothing good to say about a topic, or constructive/related pro-topic conversation to add, then you should not be posting here".


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 5, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> You make it sound like you're seeking out a new toy or something. Like, oh, I'll try that game out if I see it in the stores. SSBBWs aren't objects, they're humans too.



I don't recall him treating women as if they were a toy. He just said his preference, if you don't like it....don't be here lol


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 5, 2008)

zakman231226 said:


> If you really want a women to be 750 pounds, make sure she lifts weights *with her legs* so she can carry the weight easier!!!



I added an important part in the bold Sienna font. 
Purchase good quality shoes, too. (You - in general - should be anyway)


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Aug 5, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I don't recall him treating women as if they were a toy. He just said his preference, if you don't like it....don't be here lol



Easy, Orton...the initial post has that aura of 'troll' around it...so let's not take it out on the pretty ladies. Besides, she has the legendary 30-man Contra code in her signature, so that automatically makes her insanely awesome.

Now as for any women over 750lbs...if any of them consent to having sex with a troll, then so be it. Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 5, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Must be something in the water today...
> 
> Folks, once again, to quote from the Erotic Weight Gain forum description in the stuck thread: "if you have nothing good to say about a topic, or constructive/related pro-topic conversation to add, then you should not be posting here".




I don't get it? What I said was perfectly constructive. Thanks :]



KHayes666 said:


> I don't recall him treating women as if they were a toy. He just said his preference, if you don't like it....don't be here lol



I just don't think he worded himself the best. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with his preference. Lets calm down - I'm not attacking anyone here!



UncannyBruceman said:


> Easy, Orton...the initial post has that aura of 'troll' around it...so let's not take it out on the pretty ladies. Besides, she has the legendary 30-man Contra code in her signature, so that automatically makes her insanely awesome.
> 
> Now as for any women over 750lbs...if any of them consent to having sex with a troll, then so be it. Where there's a will, there's a way.



Thanks :]


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 6, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Easy, Orton...the initial post has that aura of 'troll' around it...so let's not take it out on the pretty ladies. Besides, she has the legendary 30-man Contra code in her signature, so that automatically makes her insanely awesome.
> 
> Now as for any women over 750lbs...if any of them consent to having sex with a troll, then so be it. Where there's a will, there's a way.



I was wondering what the hell her sig meant, she just made my eventual Contra review a lot easier.

I guess she doesn't have to leave. She can be with us.....RIGHT HERE, ON DIMENSIONS FORUMS *thumbs up and nods head*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay..I realize you're talking about me, but I am completely clueless. Who/what is Contra?!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 6, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Okay..I realize you're talking about me, but I am completely clueless. Who/what is Contra?!



Just one of the coolest video games ever


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 7, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Just one of the coolest video games ever



What does that have to do with me then?!


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2008)

Your sig.


> Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start


The Konami Code, made famous by a little game called Contra.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 8, 2008)

as a 600 pound women I say you go for whatever you want...I dont understand why people like exile in thighville always come to these subjects about gaining and post something negitive..just as when I hung out in the feeder room how people would come in and tear me apart for wanting to gain...why did they even come over there..if you are so apposed to gaining and feederism dont read the thread..is 750 pounds an acceptable weight..well when you see a headline like that maybe you should go into the thread..we us gainers and feedee's and people who dream of gaining need a place to come to to talk without prejuduce..cant we have any place?..xxxx Treasure Bombshell:eat1:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Your sig.
> 
> The Konami Code, made famous by a little game called Contra.



Oh wow, who knew. It's just a song I like! Maybe you guys should rep me for it... *hint*



collared Princess said:


> as a 600 pound women I say you go for whatever you want...I dont understand why people like exile in thighville always come to these subjects about gaining and post something negitive..just as when I hung out in the feeder room how people would come in and tear me apart for wanting to gain...why did they even come over there..if you are so apposed to gaining and feederism dont read the thread..is 750 pounds an acceptable weight..well when you see a headline like that maybe you should go into the thread..we us gainers and feedee's and people who dream of gaining need a place to come to to talk without prejuduce..cant we have any place?..xxxx Treasure Bombshell:eat1:



I think you're making some sweeping generalizations of people here. Just because someone is opposed to the way someone expressed themselves in the thread doesn't automatically mean they are against gaining/feederism/etc. I think it's a little unfair to read into it that much. Everyone here really needs to stop thinking everyone is out to get them. It serioulsy isn't the case. I hate to speak for others on here but I can guarentee that Dan [Exile in Thighville] was not saying he is against feederism. You're getting upset for no reason.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 11, 2008)

discussing fetishes tend to be the hidden and tender side of people so people want to go where they can talk freely about what they desire without getting cut down at all or even a remote possibiltyof being cut down..as for exile in thighville..when I posted my thread about my magazine artcial and I had so many people jump on me exile and thighville was one who really like to drive the knife in and consitantly was opposed to the subject that I had posted that had to do with gaining..so there is a history here..it just amazes me that people that dont like something come to look at something they dont like..Treasure Bombshell:eat1:


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 11, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> as a 600 pound women I say you go for whatever you want...I dont understand why people like exile in thighville always come to these subjects about gaining and post something negitive..just as when I hung out in the feeder room how people would come in and tear me apart for wanting to gain...why did they even come over there..if you are so apposed to gaining and feederism dont read the thread..is 750 pounds an acceptable weight..well when you see a headline like that maybe you should go into the thread..we us gainers and feedee's and people who dream of gaining need a place to come to to talk without prejuduce..cant we have any place?..xxxx Treasure Bombshell:eat1:



you took on the responsibility of representing a whole bloc of fetishists by talking to the press. i don't care what bad ideas you come up with in your own home, but your embarrassing disregard for the fact the press is only talking to you to villify you (and by extension any of us other freaks) set ME back. don't talk to the press if you don't want to catch flack. anyone who knows me can vouch that i'm hardly opposed to feeding/gaining. i am 100% anti-stupidity however. make of that what you will.

also, people were tearing you apart because your questionable competence now affects a dependent.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 11, 2008)

Being torn apart by the out side world is fine..the part that upsets me is being torn apart in my so called safe envoriment..I could careless what people from the outside have to say and I know by going public that it will effect someone in a postive way SOMEONE..if one women or man sees my artical and saids gee..this women is ok with herself..geet this women even wants to gain..thats a new and werid concept..maybe I can get that attitued and not be so hard on myself and excpet who Iam...thats why I did the interview and thats why Ill continue to voice my opion about being comfortable with me weight and even gaining...seems as though you have some internal struggles exlie that comes out in your writtings..this block of fetish's that you talk about is "MY fetish" as well and I will continue to be a voice..I would encourage you to look at your self and really get to the bottom of who you are what you want...also please try and work on being more tolerent of peoples wants and desires..maybe adopt the saying if you dont have anything nice to say dont say it all especially when it comes to a very sensitve subject that is tender to people..Im sure you dont want to be a person who likes to pop the ballon on peoples sexual fantasy's..let people have there fantasy's and there sexual high's..dont be a party poop:eat1:er


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 12, 2008)

Coop said:


> As far as I'm concerned. I feel 750 is way too unhealthy for anyone.
> 
> While I do like big women I feel that personal health is more important than my sexual pleasure.


I could not have stated this better myself.



Ruby Ripples said:


> Can this John Cena hold that 500lbs up and walk around with it, and keep holding it indefinitely? get out of a bath doing it, get in and out of a vehicle doing it, and keep having that weight on his body ALL the time? No, he can't. He can bench press 500lb, for what.... a few mins? Also, he is not unfit and with other medical conditions such as lymphedema and diabetes I suspect? He is instead I imagine a hugely musclebound strong male? Seriously you cannot in any way compare that to this.
> 
> I honestly would love you to try something like strapping bags of potatoes to your body, maybe hang them from ropes over your shoulders, say... 200lbs of potatoes. Try walking up some stairs and then just walking around a house. I will take a guess that you arent very fat, and this amount would still have you hundreds of pounds away from 750lbs. I think seriously that you just don't have a proper grasp of what 750lbs is. I'm not trying to be rude or cheeky or anything, I just think you don't really understand that weight and how it affects the person.


and


Ella Bella said:


> Does he walk around with that extra 500 pounds on his shoulders 24 hours a day 7 days a week, 365 days a year? How about getting up from and sitting down on furniture? Getting in and out of a car? A bathtub?
> 
> I dont think so. He picks it up holds it there for what a few seconds and lets that shit drop.
> 
> Just not the same thing...


Excellent points as well. A lot of people don't consider that when you're fat, that weight stays with you. It's proportionate to the size of your body's skeleton and bone density. It's biology and physics, not hatespeak.

If someone want's to have sex with a person that is 750lbs, that's clearly their business. I don't care one way or the other. What I care about is the 750lb person.
Are they ok? (Physically and psychocologicly)
Can they move around?
Are they capabable of living an independent lifestyle?
If they cannot, are they getting the assitance they need?
Are the financially gainful?
Are they dependent on social security or government subsidization? (I don't want to fund a persons downward spiral as a taxpayer. Use my tax money for rehabilitation, not enablement.)

And face it, at 750lbs, you attract attention (I'm being as delicate as I can for the sake of this board). What's the fallout there? It becomes time to ask yourself questions that are going to forever alter your lifestyle. This is the point where bariatrics isn't cosmetic but rather a life saving surgery.

And kid yourselves not, at that weight, You WOULD have medical issues of some kind, I don't care if you have the skeleton of a freakin' Termenator. The point is that this is more than just a "Fuck Issue". This is something that needs to be really observed and great caution needs to be taken.

Being 6'2" 430lbs, I know how it is to carry a lot of weight, but it is proportioned differently than someone who's 5'5" and also due to the fact I'm male, weight issues are different for me than they are for females. 

I'm not hating.
I'm not pointing fingers.
I'm not passing judgement.

These are serious facts that need to be addressed. If this is all musings and fantasy, that's one thing. But applications in the real world could have serious repercussions Physically, mentally, socially and personally.

But whatever. Do what you will. Just keep me out of it.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 12, 2008)

Is there or will there ever be a place for people with fantasy's to talk about there desires and wants and needs without a bunch of mood ruiners to drop in on the party..cant we have a safe place to talk amongst our selves for some reason if you dont like it move on to the next thread...there needs to be one thread where if you write on it people can say comments neg and pos but there needs to be another thread where people can have their fantasy's wether it is real or just [email protected]Ú<..LEAVE US ALONE !!!! Treasure Bombshell:eat1:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 12, 2008)

Donna maybe there needs to be a seperate thread for that, because this thread asks the question " Is 750 lbs an acceptable weight for an SSBBW?" People are therefore responding to that actual question I guess.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 12, 2008)

Read between the lines......


----------



## Shosh (Aug 12, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Read between the lines......



I am not sure what you mean here. I think you have started another thread regarding your 1000 pound goal, no? That thread should be protected from criticism because of the rules of the where it is on the weight board.

This thread asks a specific question and people are responding to it.

I may not agree with your goal Donna, but the thread you have started is a safe haven and I respect that. This thread is different.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 12, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Donna maybe there needs to be a seperate thread for that, because this thread asks the question " Is 750 lbs an acceptable weight for an SSBBW?" People are therefore responding to that actual question I guess.





Susannah said:


> I am not sure what you mean here. I think you have started another thread regarding your 1000 pound goal, no? That thread should be protected from criticism because of the rules of the where it is on the weight board.
> 
> This thread asks a specific question and people are responding to it.
> 
> I may not agree with your goal Donna, but the thread you have started is a safe haven and I respect that. This thread is different.



That's exactly right.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 13, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Is there or will there ever be a place for people with fantasy's to talk about there desires and wants and needs without a bunch of mood ruiners to drop in on the party..cant we have a safe place to talk amongst our selves for some reason if you dont like it move on to the next thread...there needs to be one thread where if you write on it people can say comments neg and pos but there needs to be another thread where people can have their fantasy's wether it is real or just [email protected]Ú<..LEAVE US ALONE !!!! Treasure Bombshell:eat1:



I'm all about gaining girls but the thread topic is if 750 lbs is an acceptable weight to be at and everyone here is giving their opinion on it, positive or negative they have the right to.

If the people in question were telling you off on your own thread, then you have the justified right to be angry at them because its your thread and they should respect your wishes.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes 750 pounds IS an exceptable weight for a SSBBW and even more:eat1:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2008)

Given this is a public discussion forum I am going to give my opinion. I do not think that 750 pounds is an acceptable weight for any human to be. Not from a place of judgement, but from a pure health perspective.
What quality of life would a person of that weight have? Nil I would imagine.
Life is for living, and not for laying on your potential death bed.
I think If one wants to gain to be 750 pounds they should be fully funding the lifestyle themselves and not expecting the state to pick up the tab.

SSBBW's can be fit and healthy but not at that weight.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 13, 2008)

oh ok I get it duh...stick to the question in the thread..oh now I get it...wait..in my thread I said "hey has anyone seen my magazine artical"..thinking dimensions has people all over the world surly someone is from the UK and has seen it cause I hadent seen it yet...but 90+ responces later I was told how naughty I was for having such a desire..wait my question was has anyone seen my artical....hummm


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> oh ok I get it duh...stick to the question in the thread..oh now I get it...wait..in my thread I said "hey has anyone seen my magazine artical"..thinking dimensions has people all over the world surly someone is from the UK and has seen it cause I hadent seen it yet...but 90+ responces later I was told how naughty I was for having such a desire..wait my question was has anyone seen my artical....hummm




And people were responding to that thread by stating that they had read the article, and they then proceeded to give their opinion on the subject matter contained in the article. That is how it works. This is a public discussion forum.
That thread appeared on the Paysite board. The paysite board does not have the same restrictions on how people can respond to threads like the weight board does.


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 13, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> oh ok I get it duh...stick to the question in the thread..oh now I get it...wait..in my thread I said "hey has anyone seen my magazine artical"..thinking dimensions has people all over the world surly someone is from the UK and has seen it cause I hadent seen it yet...but 90+ responces later I was told how naughty I was for having such a desire..wait my question was has anyone seen my artical....hummm


Link me to your article. I want to see this for myself.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 13, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> oh ok I get it duh...stick to the question in the thread..oh now I get it...wait..in my thread I said "hey has anyone seen my magazine artical"..thinking dimensions has people all over the world surly someone is from the UK and has seen it cause I hadent seen it yet...but 90+ responces later I was told how naughty I was for having such a desire..wait my question was has anyone seen my artical....hummm



That is very true, Donna. I think some people have commented negatively here on the weight board at times (me included), and moderators have quicly pointed out that to me, and others when I respond in a negative fashion.

I don't believe that the moderators engage in selective moderation at all, not have they chosen you to bear the brunt of any hostility toward gainers or feedees. As Susannah has said (and you've agreed) this board should be a haven for you, and I believe for the most part, it has.

I've seen you in other forums that only celebrate weight gain & feeding. Dimensions is a multi dimensional (pardon the choice of words) site, that celebrates all aspects of fat.

I seriously doubt that you would receive the same comments about your artical(sic) in Fantasy Feeder. I am certainly not telling you to go there, I appreciate your input here. That being said, I think you have much to contribute, and would like to hear more from you than just the gaining part of your life.

I am thinking the post about the article in the paysite forum might have better been placed here, where a more positive response from those who share your desires could take place, and where your ideas could be better defended by the moderators, who know when to censor (as I have been at times).

I think we're all looking for acceptance, sometimes some of us just have to look a bit harder than the others.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes you are correct wrestling guy I should have put it in the weight gain catagory actually I thought thats where I was posting it but I got messed up some how and it went to the paysite board..I really only post on threads that interest me and gaining and feeding happen to be one of them...I tend to gaurd it very hard because gaining isnt a sexual thing to me its an emotional thing from my past...when people bring up negitive issues concerning gaining weight it just takes me back to a time in my life that I was abused and food was locked away from me..thats why I react so harshly to negitive comments..I just belive on this subject people should be left alone and have a place to fantisize..so maybe I should start my own thread on here and ask that only people truly interested in weight gain read it but i guess that wouldnt be fair..I just want a happy place for ME and others who feel the same way..by the way the artical that was mentioned is in the paysite board threads..probally page 200 by now but the thread is called my magazine artical...feel free to try and find it....:eat1:


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 13, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Yes you are correct wrestling guy I should have put it in the weight gain catagory actually I thought thats where I was posting it but I got messed up some how and it went to the paysite board..I really only post on threads that interest me and gaining and feeding happen to be one of them...I tend to gaurd it very hard because gaining isnt a sexual thing to me its an emotional thing from my past...when people bring up negitive issues concerning gaining weight it just takes me back to a time in my life that I was abused and food was locked away from me..thats why I react so harshly to negitive comments..I just belive on this subject people should be left alone and have a place to fantisize..so maybe I should start my own thread on here and ask that only people truly interested in weight gain read it but i guess that wouldnt be fair..I just want a happy place for ME and others who feel the same way..by the way the artical that was mentioned is in the paysite board threads..probally page 200 by now but the thread is called my magazine artical...feel free to try and find it....:eat1:



No, that's ok. I'm not interested in sifting through all of that. It's not that I'm lazy, it's that I just don't care. Do whatever you want. You are responsible for your own decesions, even the bad ones. Don't tell me your decesion is a good one or a bad one, I could care less. My opinion is my opinion, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey you asked to see it and I dont know how to copy that link..I dont understand your post..why did you ask if you dont care to see it and I guess I missed your opinon..oh well guess Ill go eat..:eat1:


----------



## imfree (Aug 14, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> That's exactly right.


 

I agree , SoVerySoft and Susannah. It's vitally important
to post within a thread's topic. It is most important to
never personally insult another poster for his/her views.
I've had the fantasies and obsessions, myself. I went
on insulin a few years ago and I'm over 400lbs now. I
am intimately aware of what supersizedom feels like.
I would not encourage anyone to be as heavy as I am.
I still adore fat women, but my thinking is tempered with
a strong dose of reality. I am not judgmental of people
who are OK at extreme weights, either.


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 17, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Hey you asked to see it and I dont know how to copy that link..I dont understand your post..why did you ask if you dont care to see it and I guess I missed your opinon..oh well guess Ill go eat..:eat1:



Ok, I read it, and I still stand by what I said. I would say more, but honestly I'm too fucking furious to say anything. I'll say something that'll get me in trouble with the mods, the board and the enabling posters here. So I'm ending my part of this "discussion" with you here. 
*
I was waiting for my hearse 
What came next was so much worse 
It took a funeral to make me feel alive
-Sixx Am
-Life is Beautiful*


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 5, 2008)

My girlfriend struggled to move at 580 odd lbs,and her health has suffered badly,shes down to 475 now and feels ok,but the medics are pushing her hard to go much further,against her will,so it all depends on your health tolerance,so I would say being 750 is a very high risk.


----------



## shazz2602 (Sep 5, 2008)

Myself being around 510lb's i would say it is possibe to be big but im not sure the 750 would be healthy, i am lucky im 6ft tall and i can still walk run and i guess i carry the weight off kinda well. 
Althought i will say finding nice clothes that fit is hard and being accepted in the outside world is difficult too. 
I have always been big and i have never tried to get to the weight i am today i really dont know how it happened, i know some people will understand what i am saying and i am sure alot tho will not. to me it feels like i woke up like this one day the weight going on seems a blur.
But as for you wanting someone at 750 it would have to be their choice and i am sure there are women and men out there willing to try it, just dont expect them to be healthy and they may need care and support mentally and physically which is a big thing to think about!
personally i do not want to get any bigger than i am i would like to be smaller just beacuse i know in the future i will not always be this healthy!


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Shazz,my SSBBW doesnt live too far from you,Im pleased you can carry your weight ok,but even at under 500 my GF is still semi-housebound due to health and other issues,shes 5'5 so its a lot to carry at that height,but wow does it feel good.
Thats three british SSBBWs ive come across here,any more?


----------



## shazz2602 (Sep 5, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Hi Shazz,my SSBBW doesnt live too far from you,Im pleased you can carry your weight ok,but even at under 500 my GF is still semi-housebound due to health and other issues,shes 5'5 so its a lot to carry at that height,but wow does it feel good.
> Thats three british SSBBWs ive come across here,any more?



i dont know how many of us there are here in the uk more than you probably think, i sometimes go to the big girls clubs in london and there are girls smaller and bigger than me (not that many bigger than me tho) but as long as your gf is happy thats the main thing! if she ever wants to chat or to meet up and have a girly gossip just give me a nudge!


----------



## Mikey (Sep 5, 2008)

I am probably one of the few people here who has Actually dated someone close to 750 pounds. I can tell you that as much as I thought she was gorgeous and sexy, it was distressing that she was not happy. She was mobile and did have a good professional job that she went to everyday. Yes we were able to be intimate, however, here were the issues:

She was tired after short walks and had some back pain after longer ones probably due to an extremely large belly apron. 

To avoid walking she spent loads of time looking for parking spaces close to her destination. Sometimes she would get to a place an hour or so in advance to make sure she got a space and had enough time to walk to the door and cool down or recover from the huffing and puffing she had after most extended walks. When we went out I would always drop her off as close as I could.

Restaurant and theater seating were often an issue. No arms or moveable ones on the seats or chairs. When I went out with her I would do reconnaissance to check out the seating...obviously NO booths.

She was lucky to have had a 2 door car, as they tend to have longer doors. Most four doors didn't work well for her and also, since she was bottom heavy she had to duck a bit to get into the car and had trouble closing doors because of her extremely ample hips. At her heaviest her belly enveloped the steering wheel which hampered control of the vehicle. The arm rest and seats on the car were constantly broken or worn out and needed to be replaced on a relatively new car.. 

At work, she constantly broke or wore out the seating and even though she worked in a very handicapped friendly environment, they would never accommodate her by getting her a chair that would be comfortable or sturdy enough for her (chairs that support up to 500 lbs are available, more then that is a custom order). 

She crushed at least two toilet bowls, luckily she didn't get cut by broken porcelain, or fall and break a bone or hit her head.

Finding nice well made business, casual or formal clothing was always an issue. She couldn't go to her executive position in sweats and a t-shirt. Although men's clothing up to 10x seems to be more readily available, however, being a girly girl that was not an option.

Furniture that would be comfortable for her and sturdy enough was difficult to find and often extremely expensive (I furnished my home to accommodate her size). Regular bath tubs were out of the question and often smaller shower stalls were a squeeze to get in. Getting off low seating required help and caused her personal embarrassment. (I was not embarrassed) .

Flying required two seats and I would lift up the armrest to give her the extra room she needed, so she didn't need to get a third seat. Putting down tray tables was not even an option and getting in and out of airplane lavoratories was difficult at best and sometimes impossible. She often took a diuretic before she flew so she wouldn't need to use the toilet. We needed to make sure we rented the largest car available and hoped they would not be out of stock. We also always needed to get king size bed rooms, limiting us to more expensive hotels and suites at times. 

She often had people come up to her and tell her how beautiful she was and that they had a great diet for her, which understandably mortified her, and I had to pick up the pieces. (funny how no one ever had the guts to do that when I was close to her, I would have given them a piece of my mind, I always got there too late) 

Was this all worth the effort for me...without hesitation of second thoughts I would say yes. I loved her to death and thought she was the hottest and sweetest thing on two legs and I could NEVER keep my hands or eyes off of her. She on the other hand would differ I am sure. She loved the intimacy and that it turned me on, and that she didn't have to limit what and how much she ate, but hated the limitations and feared immobility. That was something I was completely sympathetic to!! I even found a way for her to carefully get into shape and lose some weight. (water aerobics was wonderful) It was her body and her choice, not mine. I loved her for who she was and even though I thought she was incredible at around 740, and I loved her just as much when she was 300, it was all about what was in her heart and mind and not her derriere. 

The relationship did not end because of her weight, and I would have married her at 150 or 750. I just waited to long.

Different people tolerate different weights differently. Some people are uncomfortable at 175 and others are perfectly fine at 500. There is no set rule. It is your body, and thus your choice. All I advise is be smart and comfortable mentally and physically.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mikey said:


> I am probably one of the few people here who has Actually dated someone close to 750 pounds. I can tell you that as much as I thought she was gorgeous and sexy, it was distressing that she was not happy. She was mobile and did have a good professional job that she went to everyday. Yes we were able to be intimate, however, here were the issues:
> 
> She was tired after short walks and had some back pain after longer ones probably due to an extremely large belly apron.
> 
> ...



Why did it end, it sounds like you took REALLY good care of her. That's incredible the way you handled all those situations.


----------



## Mikey (Sep 5, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Why did it end, it sounds like you took REALLY good care of her. That's incredible the way you handled all those situations.



I am sorry to say that it is a personal matter, but be assured that it was not weight related at all. Sad part is that I absolutely adored her...probably always will!!


----------



## pharmmajor (Sep 6, 2008)

Mikey said:


> I am sorry to say that it is a personal matter, but be assured that it was not weight related at all. Sad part is that I absolutely adored her...probably always will!!



I'm sorry that the relationship ended. It seems like you had a wonderful connection. Hopefully you and she are still close.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 6, 2008)

Mikey, I already repped you, but just wanted to say - great post.

Even at 490, I have a lot of these same issues. This is something FAs need to be aware of - this is life with an SSBBW. If you want the pleasure of being with a woman of this size, you have to be ready and happy to take on the responsibility that comes with it.


----------



## Mikey (Sep 7, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Mikey, I already repped you, but just wanted to say - great post.
> 
> Even at 490, I have a lot of these same issues. This is something FAs need to be aware of - this is life with an SSBBW. If you want the pleasure of being with a woman of this size, you have to be ready and happy to take on the responsibility that comes with it.



Thanks for the past rep and current intentions!!

Basically, you stated my intent...in a couple of well worded sentences. To find the right woman, or partner in general, one must accept all of the responsibilities that come with the pleasure of their company!! I can tell you that at least in my case, it was not even close to a burden, but a REAL pleasure!! I was more then happy to attend to her needs, I never gave it a second thought, other then wanting to make her feel loved and comfortable. When you truly love someone, and they love you back, it all comes natural!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 7, 2008)

Mikey said:


> Thanks for the past rep and current intentions!!
> 
> Basically, you stated my intent...in a couple of well worded sentences. To find the right woman, or partner in general, one must accept all of the responsibilities that come with the pleasure of their company!! I can tell you that at least in my case, it was not even close to a burden, but a REAL pleasure!! I was more then happy to attend to her needs, I never gave it a second thought, other then wanting to make her feel loved and comfortable. When you truly love someone, and they love you back, it all comes natural!!


And THAT, my friends, is exactly how it SHOULD be.


----------



## bigmac (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm going say that 750 pounds is not an acceptable weight for a SSBBW. At 44 years old I've been around the BBW scene for some time and have had the opportunity to meet many SSBWs. One thing that I've noticed is that there is great variation in the ways weight affects people. For example I dated a 320-pound girl who had trouble walking even a block -- but I'm married to a 380-pound girl who recently completed a 5km charity run/walk with me (and she was three months pregnant too). My 360-pound neighbor and dog walking partner can also walk all afternoon -- while a college friend of almost the same size does everything in her power to avoid even the shortest walk. So its clear to me that some -- but not all -- smaller SSBBWs can he active. Ive met several SSBBWs in the 450-500 pound range who are also quite active  but with only two exceptions these ladies were all rather tall (i.e. over 510). Thus its been my observation that  with a few exceptions that prove the rule  there are few active average height SSBBWs over 400lbs and few active tall SSBBWs over 500lbs. But perhaps more importantly a substantial portion of the ladies below these maximums are already limited by their weight.

Which brings me to my next point  the conflict between desire and affection/love/empathy. Like many FAs Ive fantasized about extremely large women, however, the paradox is that even though I may lust after a 750 pound SSBBW I would not want someone I loved, or even just had warm feelings for, to have to face the daily challenges of living in a body so big. Thus, I have to reach the conclusion that its not right to feed a girlfriend or wife up to that size or encourage her to remain that size if shes already there.

Case in point  my wife used to weigh slightly over 500 pounds. As a larger SSBBW she missed out on a lot of things  such as; riding bicycles or going on roller coasters with her daughter, going for walks on the beach even though it was only a mile away, getting that promotion at work  . By loosing 130 pounds she got a big chunk of her life back  she knows shes never going to be thin but by getting off her weight gain trajectory (she was gaining 20-30 pounds a year) shes greatly improved the quality of her life. She can be a more active parent and shes gotten two promotions nearly doubling her salary  and perhaps most importantly daily life is no longer a struggle. Even though I still sometimes fantasize about extreme SSBBWs life is better  for both myself and my SSBBW  if we stay realistic  and 750 pounds is not realistic.


----------



## collared Princess (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Mikey..about the broken tolet's..Im on my 2nd one now...I was at Nancys this weekened..as in Goddess Nancys and I shattered her tolet..Im glad you mentioned that in your posts because it seems like your alone and what a freaky thing to happen..I got pictures this time .I got cut on my back side but not to bad...Thanks for posting:eat1:


----------



## bigirlover (Sep 8, 2008)

Mikey said:


> I am probably one of the few people here who has Actually dated someone close to 750 pounds. I can tell you that as much as I thought she was gorgeous and sexy, it was distressing that she was not happy. She was mobile and did have a good professional job that she went to everyday. Yes we were able to be intimate, however, here were the issues:
> 
> She was tired after short walks and had some back pain after longer ones probably due to an extremely large belly apron.
> 
> ...



Being totally serious here and curious at the same time... What was the road like from 300lbs. to 740lbs.?


----------



## TONYS (Sep 9, 2008)

I have known couples where the gal was over 600 and they are totally happy with thier sizes and relationship. The weights were 600 750 and 800 plus pounds. It seemed like Mickey said, it was not a burden for their mates to care for them. They reported their sex life was fantastic and whatever trade offs there might have been it was acceptable. Of course there is problems, but life is full of them. A feedee will love being fat, for sure in the head. Look at Alex and Pauline ..... 

As long as two people are happy and can deal with things great. If not then change it. Unhappiness is not acceptable.


----------



## Mikey (Sep 11, 2008)

bigirlover said:


> Being totally serious here and curious at the same time... What was the road like from 300lbs. to 740lbs.?



INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## goodthings (Oct 17, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> correct, and that's exactly the statement i was trying to make.
> 
> i'm sorry social, but as great as fucking an ssbbw is, it's also a challenge, even for the manniest of the men. and honestly, computer-generated drawings that our o.p. might have picked his ideal from don't quite convey the sheer strategy one needs to employ for maximum cock manueverance. it's a labor of love, you see, but not everyone realizes it's a labor at all. DIMENSIONS ON THE ATTAX AGAIN LOL



As a SSBBW I am curious how fucking me would be a challenge?????


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2008)

goodthings said:


> As a SSBBW I am curious how fucking me would be a challenge?????



Some positions simply don't work depending on how you're trying to do it.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 17, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Some positions simply don't work depending on how you're trying to do it.



Some positions do not work for some people no matter their size. If the poster had stated that it is difficult to find positions that were pleasurable for both partners that would have been ok, but to state fucking a ssbbw as a challenge is offensive to me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 17, 2008)

goodthings said:


> Some positions do not work for some people no matter their size. If the poster had stated that it is difficult to find positions that were pleasurable for both partners that would have been ok, but to state fucking a ssbbw as a challenge is offensive to me.



..... 

"if I blow you, will you call me tomorrow" ??

just checking.

and this offends you? seriously?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 17, 2008)

goodthings said:


> Some positions do not work for some people no matter their size. If the poster had stated that it is difficult to find positions that were pleasurable for both partners that would have been ok, but to state fucking a ssbbw as a challenge is offensive to me.



I think that it may be a challenge in terms of positions and penetration. That does not mean a man cannot get creative though, no?
I don't think Dan was meaning to offend, he is just a straight shooter around here.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> .....
> 
> "if I blow you, will you call me tomorrow" ??
> 
> ...




Yes. Good point.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been reading this thread for a while...and I still don't understand the original question -- "Is 750lbs an acceptable weight for an SSBBW?" Acceptable to whom? For what? Being 750 lbs. is the fact of life for certain people, what difference does anyone's opinion make at all about how "acceptable" they are? They're still going to be 750 lbs. at the end of the day and have to deal with the realities of life in that body, whether or not someone decides if it's acceptable to want to fuck them.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> .....
> 
> "if I blow you, will you call me tomorrow" ??
> 
> ...



what is your point?


----------



## goodthings (Oct 17, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yes. Good point.



how's that?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 17, 2008)

goodthings said:


> what is your point? Does not connect and my comment has nothing to do with past posts, but the wording in this one.



You were stating that you were offended by what Exile had said. He was just being honest. He is a lover of SSBBW'S and maybe it is his experience that sex is a challenge in that regard.
I do not see what there is to be offended about.

I myself have found some of the way that you word posts to be a little too much information, or that they could be worded in a nicer manner. It just does not come across in a good way.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 17, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You were stating that you were offended by what Exile had said. He was just being honest. He is a lover of SSBBW'S and maybe it is his experience that sex is a challenge in that regard.
> I do not see what there is to be offended about.
> 
> I myself have found some of the way that you word posts to be a little too much information, or that they could be worded in a nicer manner. It just does not come across in a good way.



Of course you are welcome to skip my posts if they disturb your ideals of propriety. Even a not nice too much information type is allowed an opinion and yes, I can be offended by someone stating that fucking fat chicks is a challenge. I have been stupid enough to ask holier than thou members to help me in my process of acceptance, amd maybe I should not expect support from those who are obviously superior to my crass self


----------



## Shosh (Oct 17, 2008)

goodthings said:


> Of course you are welcome to skip my posts if they disturb your ideals of propriety. Even a not nice too much information type is allowed an opinion and yes, I can be offended by someone stating that fucking fat chicks is a challenge. I have been stupid enough to ask holier than thou members to help me in my process of acceptance, amd maybe I should not expect support from those who are obviously superior to my crass self



It is not a matter of anybody being holier than thou or superior. It is a matter of showing a bit of tact on a public message board.

I do believe that myself and other members here have reached out to you and made you feel welcome on another thread. I know that I have and I meant it.

What BGB was saying was that he thought it ironic that you would be offended by Dan's comment given your very frank way of posting etc.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It is not a matter of anybody being holier than thou or superior. It is a matter of showing a bit of tact on a public message board.
> 
> I do believe that myself and other members here have reached out to you and made you feel welcome on another thread. I know that I have and I meant it.
> 
> What BGB was saying was that he thought it ironic that you would be offended by Dan's comment given your very frank way of posting etc.



yeah no kidding, i thought Dan and this chick would be a perfect match because of their bluntness


----------



## goodthings (Oct 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It is not a matter of anybody being holier than thou or superior. It is a matter of showing a bit of tact on a public message board.
> 
> I do believe that myself and other members here have reached out to you and made you feel welcome on another thread. I know that I have and I meant it.
> 
> What BGB was saying was that he thought it ironic that you would be offended by Dan's comment given your very frank way of posting etc.




I have posted 108 times and only 14 or so have been risque or tactless as you state.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2008)

goodthings said:


> I have posted 108 times and only 14 or so have been risque or tactless as you state.



I used neither word. This is about you saying that you found what Dan said offensive, but given the content you have posted we found that surprising.
That is all.
Can you not make this about me please.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I used neither word. This is about you saying that you found what Dan said offensive, but given the content you have posted we found that surprising.
> That is all.
> Can you not make this about me please.



it has nothing to do with you and even if it did it seems that you are not open to differing opinions. You may want to reread the secret.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2008)

goodthings said:


> it has nothing to do with you and even if it did it seems that you are not open to differing opinions. You may want to reread the secret.



What has The Secret got to do with what we ate talking about at hand? Nothing, I would suggest.

You stated you found what Dan said offensive, we suggested otherwise. We expressed surprise at you finding it offensive given the subject nature of what you have previously posted.

End of story.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 18, 2008)

Susannah said:


> What has The Secret got to do with what we ate talking about at hand? Nothing, I would suggest.
> 
> You stated you found what Dan said offensive, we suggested otherwise. We expressed surprise at you finding it offensive given the subject nature of what you have previously posted.
> 
> End of story.



No, actually, the story is just beginning. This is one page in one chapter. The fact that you cannot see how it realates to the secret is telling.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2008)

goodthings said:


> No, actually, the story is just beginning. This is one page in one chapter. The fact that you cannot see how it realates to the secret is telling.



Telling? How? Nonsense.

Returning to the topic at hand as I have said previously 750 pounds is not an acceptable weight for an SSBBW as it would place her very life in jeopardy, and she would indeed have no quality of life.

I believe that it may be a challenge to have sex with an SSBBW, but that creativity and working around it may be the answer.

Less blunt than Dan's response, but there you have it.


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 18, 2008)

Depends on the individual as there is more than enough fingerpointing in Western society, as to what is acceptable and what is not.


----------



## swordchick (Oct 18, 2008)

I have been trying to think of a way to say this and LalaCity said it best.



LalaCity said:


> I've been reading this thread for a while...and I still don't understand the original question -- "Is 750lbs an acceptable weight for an SSBBW?" Acceptable to whom? For what? Being 750 lbs. is the fact of life for certain people, what difference does anyone's opinion make at all about how "acceptable" they are? They're still going to be 750 lbs. at the end of the day and have to deal with the realities of life in that body, whether or not someone decides if it's acceptable to want to fuck them.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2008)

swordchick said:


> I have been trying to think of a way to say this and LalaCity said it best.



You are right L. We have to think of the woman first and all else second.
Maybe the talk of all the sexual stuff is not respectful. I do not know.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 19, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I've been reading this thread for a while...and I still don't understand the original question -- "Is 750lbs an acceptable weight for an SSBBW?" Acceptable to whom? For what? Being 750 lbs. is the fact of life for certain people, what difference does anyone's opinion make at all about how "acceptable" they are? They're still going to be 750 lbs. at the end of the day and have to deal with the realities of life in that body, whether or not someone decides if it's acceptable to want to fuck them.



You put my thoughts into words!!!


----------



## NoWayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

Honestly, the question is, is 750 pounds acceptable for the SSBBW in question? She's the one who has to weigh 750 pounds. It's her decision.

Incidentally, the acceptable weight for an SSBBW is whatever she wants her weight to be.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 21, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> Honestly, the question is, is 750 pounds acceptable for the SSBBW in question? She's the one who has to weigh 750 pounds. It's her decision.
> 
> Incidentally, the acceptable weight for an SSBBW is whatever she wants her weight to be.



It should be about what the Woman wants and what she can handle physically, not about what a man wishes for her despite what he desires and is attracted to, because it is the woman that has to carry the reality/burden of that weight everyday.

I honestly do not know of many or indeed any woman who would want to be 750 pounds from a purely physical standpoint anyway. It would be a huge burden to carry.

It is all fantasy land stuff.


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It should be about what the Woman wants and what she can handle physically, not about what a man wishes for her despite what he desires and is attracted to, because it is the woman that has to carry the reality/burden of that weight everyday.
> 
> I honestly do not know of many or indeed any woman who would want to be 750 pounds from a purely physical standpoint anyway. It would be a huge burden to carry.
> 
> It is all fantasy land stuff.



I agree, when my GF was at her highest ever weight a couple of years ago -over 580 pounds,the burden was almost unbearable ,she could barely stand or do anything without help,so 750 pounds isnt even worth thinking about,the quality of life for most people over 500 is poor, and unless this is a personal desire,not recommended.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 18, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I would firstly ask, where did you get the 750lb figure from? Did you see an ssbbw of that size and decided that is what you are drawn to? Remember people are all different heights and so a 5 foot woman of that weight would look v different to a 6 foot woman of that weight.
> 
> I know there is a website with Fantasy in its name, that bandies around such weights, willy nilly. But the word Fantasy is in the title of the site for a reason. There have been very few women get to that weight, and Im afraid that yes it's unfeasable to expect that. Also to find a woman who would want to get there. No matter what kind of strength training one does, there is a body above the legs that needs use of muscles etc too, and conditions such as lymphedema, diabetes, heart disease etc, will not be stopped from developing, just by some leg strengthening exercises. At that weight she would likely not even be able to be transported to hospital if she became ill, although I cannot see how she wouldnt be ill. I might be wrong, but I doubt there are any healthy women of 750lbs.
> 
> ...



those are very excellent points, i didn't think you were being mean just setting the fact and realities of a fantasy.
i feel like this has been discussed previously, the health issues that occur and i guess a way to prevent them ? if anyone can lead me to more post of that i would be greatly interested.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 18, 2008)

goodthings said:


> I am curious how fucking me would be a challenge?????



Not sure, you might be a fighter.


----------



## shazz2602 (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess i'm lucky i weight 553lbs sadly after putting on 3 stone since last time i got weighed.. so back to the diet lol

But i think im lucky that at that weight i can walk, jog, do house work and most other things that everyone else can do like walk up flights of stairs and not be out of breath. But talking to my best mate this weekend she is alot lighter than me but is still a bbw, she finds it hard to excersise and walk or climb up a flight of stairs without needing oxygen.

I always find this very wierd its like my body is ok with me being this weight, I know it shouldnt be, but i guess i would be a feeders dream lol

Why is it that i can cope like this?
Ok recently if i walk to far eventually my back starts to ache a bit but after 2 minutes of sitting down i can go again.
Maybe im just a freak??


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> I guess i'm lucky i weight 553lbs sadly after putting on 3 stone since last time i got weighed.. so back to the diet lol
> 
> But i think im lucky that at that weight i can walk, jog, do house work and most other things that everyone else can do like walk up flights of stairs and not be out of breath. But talking to my best mate this weekend she is alot lighter than me but is still a bbw, she finds it hard to excersise and walk or climb up a flight of stairs without needing oxygen.
> 
> ...



I weigh 176 pounds and I cannot even jog!

I do exercise though for generally 30 mins, five times per week to the best of my ability. It is very hard though.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 19, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> I guess i'm lucky i weight 553lbs sadly after putting on 3 stone since last time i got weighed.. so back to the diet lol
> 
> But i think im lucky that at that weight i can walk, jog, do house work and most other things that everyone else can do like walk up flights of stairs and not be out of breath. But talking to my best mate this weekend she is alot lighter than me but is still a bbw, she finds it hard to excersise and walk or climb up a flight of stairs without needing oxygen.
> 
> ...



Everyone has different bodies that handle things differently. I know plenty of thinner (110-140 pounds) women who have no energy and can't run much at all. The fact that you can jog at 553 doesn't surprise me. I had an ex girlfriend who at almost 500 pounds, could run almost as fast as I could at 185. I think the only reason I was a bit faster was because I am taller then her and had a longer stride. She would also walk 2-5 miles a day without getting exhausted. If you are comfortable and healthy, why diet? Dieting just screws up your metabolism and causes a whole host of other issues. As long as you eat a relatively healthy diet , I would think you would be fine. I am sure that I will get flamed for this, but hey...its just my humble opinion, and the body is yours, so make your own conclusions and act accordingly.
:bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 19, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> I guess i'm lucky i weight 553lbs sadly after putting on 3 stone since last time i got weighed.. so back to the diet lol
> 
> But i think im lucky that at that weight i can walk, jog, do house work and most other things that everyone else can do like walk up flights of stairs and not be out of breath. But talking to my best mate this weekend she is alot lighter than me but is still a bbw, she finds it hard to excersise and walk or climb up a flight of stairs without needing oxygen.
> 
> ...




I also think it depends on your age, my age at 49 my weight kills me...but so do 29 years of nursing in intensive care...so i am sure it is a little of both...things i did at 30...like run, dont work so well now...

just saying....


----------



## collared Princess (Nov 19, 2008)

mmmm a massive ball of giggling fat sounds good to me


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> I also think it depends on your age, my age at 49 my weight kills me...but so do 29 years of nursing in intensive care...so i am sure it is a little of both...things i did at 30...like run, dont work so well now...
> 
> just saying....



You are 49. I can only wish I will look that good at that age. You truely are stunning in all your pics. Not just saying that either. 

You have aged really well, the body may be sore, but your face tells another story.

You look good.:bow:


----------



## Mikey (Nov 19, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> I also think it depends on your age, my age at 49 my weight kills me...but so do 29 years of nursing in intensive care...so i am sure it is a little of both...things i did at 30...like run, dont work so well now...
> 
> just saying....



I have to say that at 49, I am also noticing things are not as easy as they were at 30, and I am 5'10 210 (at 30 I was 180ish). That said, when I start to be more active, things get easier to do. Last weekend I planted 4 trees (smallish, not Giant Sequoias) about 150 bulbs and transplanted 5 bushes. Over the summer made a new bed, transplanted a mature bush and added about 8 small bushes and couldn't move for 2 days. All the months of my running around in the garden and long walks with Esther have helped. Nursing, of course, has its major physical burdens and I am sure that contributes much to your "malaise." 
Oh and I have to say...damn you look fine for 49!!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 19, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> mmmm a massive ball of giggling fat sounds good to me


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 20, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> I guess i'm lucky i weight 553lbs sadly after putting on 3 stone since last time i got weighed.. so back to the diet lol
> 
> But i think im lucky that at that weight i can walk, jog, do house work and most other things that everyone else can do like walk up flights of stairs and not be out of breath. But talking to my best mate this weekend she is alot lighter than me but is still a bbw, she finds it hard to excersise and walk or climb up a flight of stairs without needing oxygen.
> 
> ...



Shazz,if you are a freak,at least you are a beautiful one...


----------



## shazz2602 (Nov 20, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Shazz,if you are a freak,at least you are a beautiful one...



Awwww bless you thanks :blush:


----------



## Mikey (Nov 20, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> Maybe im just a freak??



If you are a freak then I guess that makes me more of a freak, since I find you to be quite beautiful!!
:bow:


----------



## shazz2602 (Nov 22, 2008)

Mikey said:


> If you are a freak then I guess that makes me more of a freak, since I find you to be quite beautiful!!
> :bow:



Awww bless thank.......................................... i'll send the money in the post lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 22, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> I guess i'm lucky i weight 553lbs sadly after putting on 3 stone since last time i got weighed.. so back to the diet lol
> 
> But i think im lucky that at that weight i can walk, jog, do house work and most other things that everyone else can do like walk up flights of stairs and not be out of breath. But talking to my best mate this weekend she is alot lighter than me but is still a bbw, she finds it hard to excersise and walk or climb up a flight of stairs without needing oxygen.
> 
> ...





SocialbFly said:


> I also think it depends on your age, my age at 49 my weight kills me...but so do 29 years of nursing in intensive care...so i am sure it is a little of both...things i did at 30...like run, dont work so well now...
> 
> just saying....



Diana is probably right here....

Shazz's post about her back hurting sometimes now....mine has started that in the past months when I stand, walk too long....I blame it on recent weight gain. This is the most I have ever weighed but never had problems until now. However, I have always kept more active in the past....I think less regular exercise (I have a desk job now and don't walk like I used to) has affected my muscles, too. That and carrying a lot of my weight right in the middle. How you carry it and your height might be a factor, as well.

Btw, I weigh in the 280 range and have these problems- so I have to say that Shazz does have something going for her that I don't. I cannot carry the weight as easily as some others, I have noticed before this thread. (once again though , factor in my age (40), my height (5'4") and my shape (apple) as possible factors)


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 23, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> Awww bless thank.......................................... i'll send the money in the post lol



Most of the time I have to do without money,but love,as I have found,is a million times more important than money,and kisses and cuddles etc even more so....sigh.


----------



## shazz2602 (Nov 23, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Most of the time I have to do without money,but love,as I have found,is a million times more important than money,and kisses and cuddles etc even more so....sigh.



Well its a good job you have a lady in your life for all of that then. I agree with you money has nothing on someone being there for you to share the good and the bad times!


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 24, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> Well its a good job you have a lady in your life for all of that then. I agree with you money has nothing on someone being there for you to share the good and the bad times!



It is when we are allowed to be together,her swollen legs causing some problems,but we are both praying that we will get 8 days together from next Saturday,we havent seen each other since september and it pulls very hard on our heart strings,as we miss each other so badly.


----------



## ecortez766 (Nov 24, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> I guess i'm lucky i weight 553lbs sadly after putting on 3 stone since last time i got weighed.. so back to the diet lol
> 
> But i think im lucky that at that weight i can walk, jog, do house work and most other things that everyone else can do like walk up flights of stairs and not be out of breath. But talking to my best mate this weekend she is alot lighter than me but is still a bbw, she finds it hard to excersise and walk or climb up a flight of stairs without needing oxygen.
> 
> ...


Nah I think you are just way to active. I think the more active you are the more your muscle stays toned and can handle all of your weight. Like I have heard you say time and time again. You can do basically the same things that a person who is 1/4 to a 1/3rd your size can do. I don't know that is just my opinion.


----------



## ungars4 (Jan 13, 2013)

is too big for ssbbw but perfect for usbbw


----------



## joey86 (Jan 13, 2013)

ungars4 said:


> is too big for ssbbw but perfect for usbbw



True... USBBW is the way forward


----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## RayanamiNGE (May 8, 2013)

I have been with "biblically" with a woman just under 600lbs. And yea it was awesome, felt great, and wouldn't trade it for the world. 

That being said, we had an actual relationship. And during that time, seeing all that she had to go through, made me realize that my sexual enjoyment came at a price on her behalf. Having issues doing the smallest of activities, even using the restroom, she had a very hard time. I really cared about her, and the AMAZING sex wasn't worth seeing her in literal pain.

I am a feeder, and at the end of the day, I'm going to want to feed you and have sex. But, to that end, I want you to be happy and comfortable. And above all, I want to be with this person. If that means you loose weight so you can be healthy (god forbid a feeder be ok with his feedee loosing weight, lol) then, please, loose weight. Lets work out together! Maybe feed you chocolate covered strawberries instead of fatty treats. Maybe we go for walks, and I get to help you shower when we get home. There are things that a "feeder" can experience with his feedee that is VERY sexy that doesn't involve her gaining. Maybe role play, or exchange fantasies/stories to get each other hot and bothered. 

All in all, like I said, there are ways to get a feeder riled up without becoming unhealthily fat!!t


----------



## Moyseku (May 9, 2013)

AWESOME is the right word. Is 750 lbs. an AWESOME weight for a SSBBW?

INDEED it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 its like the dream and fantasy of many (me included) but it could only happen is the lady want it to happen and if she wanted if her health can manage such weight.

so its something more related to fantasy i guess.


----------



## diableps (May 16, 2013)

I don't think the question as originally posed makes much sense and that is why coupled with a provocative number this thread has generated so much heat. Clearly if a 750lb woman is happy with the mobility and health issues that may arise, then it is acceptable to her. I think what he meant to say was" if I have a wife or gf who is 750lbs, am I a player?", to which presumably the answer is "yes"


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 16, 2013)

Sure, if she's 8 feet tall.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 17, 2013)

I can certainly understand the attraction of any BBW, but I find it difficult to understand this fixation on her _weight_, which is, after all, only a number and an abstraction. It makes me think of a diner in a restaurant who eats his dinner without tasting it because he can only think about the price on the menu. Similarly, the poor lady in the case is all but forgotten in the calculation of her mass; perhaps, if she turns out to weigh 749 pounds, she calls to mind Daniel v. 27: "Thou art weighed in the balances, and art found wanting."


----------

